# 2012 Natural Products Challenge



## greenandchic (Dec 6, 2011)

*Here we go!*

I posed the question: Naturals who use natural products, do you see a difference? and the responses prompted me to start a challenge for 2012.  

*~Overview~*
Many people feel using natural products for their hair such as cleansers, conditioners, treatments, stylers, etc makes a difference in the health of their hair.  Some of the benefits may include better moisture/protein balance, less breakage and shedding, and better retention. You may also want to avoid certain ingredients out of concern the health of you and your family.  

*~Guidelines~*
1.  Thank this post and I will add you.
2.  The challenge starts January 1, 2012 and will end December 31, 2012.
3.  A "before" photo is due by the first week of the challenge.
4.  Please update at least weekly or as often as you like.
5.  Updates should includes products used, including brief reviews and photos at least quarterly.  
6.  Have fun!! 

*~Questions to Start the Challenge~*
1. Current length
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
3. Hair goals for the year.
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.  
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 

*~Challengers~*
greenandchic
A856 
An_gell 
AyannaDivine
BronxJazzy
Chelz 
cocoma 
coyacoy
Curlykale 
Damaged but not out
DayDreamist 
daydreem2876
fe6968 
Giggletush 
growinghealthyhair 
HairRaiser 
JulietWhiskey
lamaria211 
Lita
Loves Harmony
MaraWithLove
Marino
My-Foolish-Heart
NappyNelle
prettybyrd
ProductJunkie 
Proudnapps
QUEENJAMES231 
southerncitygirl
sugarwater
Ronnieaj 
tiffers
Whimsy 
youwillrise
Zeal



*_______________________________________*
Here are some examples of natural products you can use.  Feel free to let me know of any that I've missed and I will add it to the list. Especially welcomed are indie companies, Etsy, etc.  

*Natural Brands*
Anita Grant
Aubrey Organics 
B.A.S.K.
Camille Rose
Darcy’s Botanicals 
Gleau Hair Care
Hairitage Hydration
Jamaica Hut
Ohm Body
Karen's Body Beautiful
Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Marie Dean
Oyin
Pura Body Organics
Qhemet Biologics
Red's Kitchen Sink
Saravun 
Shi-Naturals
TLC Naturals 
Zipporah

*Places to Buy Ingredients (oils, butters, etc)*
Bramble Berry
Camden Grey
Elements Bath and Body
From Nature With Love
Garden of Wisdom
Mountain Rose Herbs
Ingredients to Die For

*Foods (to name a few) *
Apple cider vinegar
Avocadoes
Black tea
Cocoa
Coconut butter
Coconut milk
Coconut oil
Flax seeds
Hemp seed oil
Herbal teas
Honey
Molasses 
Olive oil
Yogurt


*Other*
Henna and other Ayurvedic treatments

*Recipes*
Please let us know of any concoctions and kitchen creations that works for you!
All Natural Beauty This website contains skin, body and hair care recipes.


----------



## A856 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

greenandchic I think you need to change the title to 2012. 

I'm ready...I'm using up what I have now to prepare for my New Natural Year!


----------



## HairRaiser (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

I'm in! I'm so glad you decided to start this challenge greenandchic thank you!

1. Current length - SL

2. Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Locked/Other - Relaxed

3. Hair goals for the year. - Healthier, longer hair.

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.*- Shampoo and DC x1 a week. Moisturize, seal, and baggy everyday. Airdry and 99% protective styling. Protein treatments as needed and heavy protein treatment before and after stretched relaxers.
I have a variety of natural products and oils that I need to use up (yes I am a product junkie) so I will be using Oyin Handmade, QB, DB, KBB, SM, and some homemade products.

5. Products/ingredients you will*avoid*(eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)* If it doesn't grow out the ground, it's not going in my hair. (Exceptions: BTMS and fatty alcohols).


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

I'm in!!  I followed your other thread closely, realized that I use a lot of natural ingredients anyway, and want to see how far I can go. I'll post more deets later!

Edited to answer Questions:

1. Current length: I think grazing APL straightened.  I've trimmed twice while in twists, so I'm not ENTIRELY sure 

 2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: Natural

3. Hair goals for the year: Just healthier hair.  I'd love it if it thickened, I'd love it if it lengthened, but I really just want to practice healthy hair care and see where that gets me without the drama of length-checking (no offense to length-checking, AT ALL, I'm just tired of doing it ).

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using: Primarily ayurvedic tea rinses weekly with a bentonite/rhassoul clay mask every 3 weeks, followed by co-washing, DCing, alternating light/medium/heavy protein treatments every 3 weeks.  I'll probably stay twisted up most of 2012 and bun when not twisted.  I'll wear it out on a few occasions.  I'll be using homemade mixes, along with SheScentit, Mozeke, DB, Qhemet, Aubrey Organics, and Wen (which I know has amodimethicone, but I still lurves it).

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc): I'm really going to try to stay away from sulfates, and limit my -cones exposure (except for Wen, outlined above).

*Question for you ladies:*  The only time I currently use sulfates is when I do my Aphogee 2-step treatment and my Mega-tek treatment, which I alternate every 6 weeks.  Do you guys have any suggestions for getting the hair REALLY good and stupid clean (almost squeaky) for those treatments?  TIA!!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

Thank You!!!!!!!!

I would loved to be added.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

~Questions to Start the Challenge~
1. Current length - TWA
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other - Natural
3. Hair goals for the year. - Thicker, healthier hair!!
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. - I'm using U-Part Wigs and sew-ins (will do sew-ins in the summer) for my protective styles.  I use ayurvedic herbs mostly and as far as products I use, I'm using Qhemet and Oyin...
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)  Sulfates !

Man, so hairveda isn't all natural??


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

I'm in.. 


1. Current lengthSL
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other Natural
3. Hair goals for the year.)12 inches or APL
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. 
Terressentials once a month
co-wash weekly with Yes to Carrots
dc when needed(Bee Mine or Honey Hemp and add an egg if needed)
M/S with one of my leave-ins/moisturizers in my stash(Direct Leave-in, Hair Dew.KKNT) Coconut oil/Burnt Sugar pomade to seal

As far as styles I do twists/kinky twists/twistouts/wigs I PS 90% of the time due to work/laziness


5. Products/ingredients you will avoid . cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)

sorry for the upside down picture


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

I'm in!!!  I already have 2 out of 3 steps of my regimen using natural products.  My shampoo and my M&S products are organic.  I had shescentit banana brulee DC but it caused breakage so I'm on a hunt for a natural DC right now.  Can't wait to see what you ladies are using!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

Yay!  Glad to see you all here!  I need to use some some "unatural" products before the end of the year.  If I don't use them up, Ill just keep them until...

A856 - Thanks for the heads up! LOL


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

Crap, I'm not sure how to change the title, any clue?


----------



## A856 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

Can any of the "moderators" change the title to reflect 2012?!? Thanks!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*



A856 said:


> Can any of the "moderators" change the title to reflect 2012?!? Thanks!



Do you know who any of them are? Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

If you click here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6

and scroll down to the bottom of the page, it will show you a list of the moderators for this section.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*


this is a current pic taken yesterday.Im 100% natural and use natural products 100% of the time i use mostly Giovanni and AO products, i also have some shea moisture products that are ok.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

greenandchic Some more natural brands are Camille Rose (http://camillerosenaturals.com/), Zipporah (http://www.zipporahbeauty.com/), Saravun (http://www.etsy.com/shop/saravun), Hairitage Hydration (http://www.etsy.com/people/HairitageHydration), Marie Dean (http://www.mariedeanonline.com/), Shi-Naturals (http://shinaturals.bigcartel.com/) and TLC Naturals (http://www.tlcnaturals.co.uk/)


----------



## tiffers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

1. Current length: CBL

2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: Natural

3. Hair goals for the year: To reach APL and be grazing BSB by the end of the year.  I'm also trying to thicken up and grow the hair at my temples. For some reason, they're extremely sparse. erplexed

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using: I use all kinds of brands. AO, Marie Dean, Zipporah, Camille Rose, Qhemet, Jessicurl and more. 

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid: Cones, parabens, sulfates, DMDM Hydantoin, hormones (i.e. placenta) and basically anything that I can't pronounce. 

Here's my starting pic **CRAPPY, GRAINY CELL PHONE PICTURE ALERT**


----------



## A856 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

Calling any available moderator to help change the title to reflect *2012*
Allandra; SVT; dontspeakdefeat 

Thank you!


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

~Questions to Start the Challenge~
1. Current length
*CBL - just between CBL and APL*

2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
*Natural*

3. Hair goals for the year.
*I'd love thicker sides and edges.
My fingers are crossed for BSL this year!
I want to retain all of the hair that I grow.  All of it! 

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. 
a. Cleanse (shampoo) and condition once a week - Oyin Head to Toe Honey Wash and Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.

b. DC once a week - Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask, JBCO Protein Conditioner

c. Daily/nightly moisturizing and sealing ends
JBCO for scalp and ends 2-3 nights a week when I re-braid. 

d. Protective style (buns and plaits)
braids
*
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 
*DMDM Hydantoin
Parabens*


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

lamaria211 - Beautiful hair! I envy how thick and juice it looks! 


tiffers - Thanks for the additional links; I will add them to the list.
What's DMDM Hydantoin?  I'm trying to weed out so-called "natural" products too. I wonder if Shea Moisture fits into that category due to some of the ingredients used.  

Beautiful hair and great progress!  

A856 - Thanks for making a call out to the mods! I feel like such a fool. 

prettybyrd - I'm curious about the JBCO protein conditioner.  I'm looking for something as strong as Aphrogee products, but it may be a stretch to get something that's natural & strong - or is it?


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

greenandchic, I haven't used aphogee in a while to give a fair comparison, but I love the JBCO Protein Conditioner.  It smells like pickle juice and  black licorice,  but after I use it, my hair is really soft.  I don't remember my hair feeling like that after Aphogee, so it would be my guess that it is not as strong as Aphogee.


----------



## thetall1 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

Wow! I am so glad you started this challenge!! I am most definitely in!! This will be my very first challenge, and I am excited! Too bad I just bought a huge jar of Ecostyler gel...lol...oh well...I'll be back with pics and my stats...


----------



## tiffers (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

greenandchic No problemo.  There are sooo many natural products out now, it's hard to keep track of them all!

DMDM Hydantoin is a preservative and it releases formedehyde. :crazy: Like, who in the hell wants that poison on their hair and scalp, ya know? No thanks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 8, 2011)

A856 said:


> Calling any available moderator to help change the title to reflect *2012*
> @Allandra; @SVT; @dontspeakdefeat
> 
> Thank you!


Done. Have fun ladies!!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 8, 2011)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Done. Have fun ladies!!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*



tiffers said:


> greenandchic No problemo.  There are sooo many natural products out now, it's hard to keep track of them all!
> 
> DMDM Hydantoin is a preservative and it releases formedehyde. :crazy: Like, who in the hell wants that poison on their hair and scalp, ya know? No thanks.



When I saw that Taliah Waajid added this to the Black Earth shampoo and conditioner my heart sank!  There are much less harmful preservatives out there, I don't know why this stuff is still allowed in products.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: 2010 Natural Products Challenge*

I think I may be "sensitive" to shea butter. 

Last night after washing and conditioning my hair, I styled it with products that does not have shea butter in it (though I did blend shea butter in my rinse out conditioner last night).  My hair is soooo soft with the products I used that's made from other butters (avocado, hemp seed) and oils.  When I use shea butter based products as a leave-in or styler, my hair always feel dry the next day.  That's not the case now.

Anyone else experienced this?





tiffers said:


> greenandchic No problemo.  There are sooo many natural products out now, it's hard to keep track of them all!
> 
> DMDM Hydantoin is a preservative and it releases formedehyde. :crazy: Like, who in the hell wants that poison on their hair and scalp, ya know? No thanks.



Yikes! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 8, 2011)

greenandchic Cute avi, girl! 

Yeah, my hair isn't too fond of shea butter either. I tried sealing with it once and my hair was so hard and dry, it was crazy!

I can use things that don't contain tons of the stuff, but if shea butter is a main ingredient in something, my hair will throw a fit.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 8, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> *~Guidelines~*
> 1.  Thank this post and I will add you.
> 2.  The challenge starts January 1, 2012 and will end December 31, 2012.
> 3.  A "before" photo is due by the first week of the challenge.
> ...



I'm in!

1. Between APL and BSL - will update by the end of the year.
2. Natural 4A
3. Waist Length - December 2012 
4. Regimen: 


> Pre-poo with a warm oil. Wash and deep condition under steamer once a week or every two weeks, depending on style. [Alternate using shampoo and conditioner for washing; alternate protein conditioner and moisturizing conditioner for steaming.] Air dry and style. Moisturize and seal as needed during the week, concentrating on the ends of hair. Massage scalp with sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week. Trim every 3-4 months using the lunar cycle provided at Luna Tips-Heavenly Hair Care.
> 
> Staple Hair Products
> 
> ...


5. Avoiding sulfates, cones (unless I straighten) and Ecostyler. (I rarely use Eco gel, but I will do my best to avoid it this year.)


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 9, 2011)

OK I found a great DC for now.
1.Current length between *SL and APL*
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other *Natural*
3. Hair goals for the year. *Trying for BSL *
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.  *Weekly; I shampoo with shea moisture, oil rinse with grapeseed oil, DC with giovanni smooth as silk conditioner over night with grapseed oil layered on top of that.  Protective styles; cornrows, box braids, or buns.  I wear wigs 90% of the time over those protective styles.  Daily; I mist my hair with Jane Carter revitalizing leave in, mositurize with giovanni direct leave in, and seal with grapeseed, coconut, or olive oil.*
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) *Mineral oil, petroleum, cones, sulfates...*


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 10, 2011)

*Question for the Challengers #1*

For those of you who use gel, what are your favorite natural gels?  I do like FSG, but I sometimes like to have something that I don't have to constantly keep in the fridge.  

I like using Aubrey Organic B5 gel, but I wouldn't mind trying others - especially something that has a bit more hold.

Thoughts?


----------



## tiffers (Dec 10, 2011)

greenandchic I found another natural line!  I plan on making a purchase, this stuff looks great!

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence

http://www.kyrasultimate.com/main.sc

ETA: I have Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Hair Gel and really, it's a cream. I've only used it once to slick the edges down and it worked verrah nicely.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 11, 2011)

tiffers said:


> greenandchic I found another natural line!  I plan on making a purchase, this stuff looks great!
> 
> Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
> 
> ...



I love the ingredients in their products! No shea butter and not much glycerin showing up.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 11, 2011)

im going to target today to pick up some knot today! ive never tried it before but ive only heard good things so far, while im there is there anything else i should grab? (i dont live near a target so i got to stock up on whatever i buy.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 11, 2011)

lamaria211 said:


> im going to target today to pick up some knot today! ive never tried it before but ive only heard good things so far, while im there is there anything else i should grab? (i dont live near a target so i got to stock up on whatever i buy.



Unfortunately _none _of my area Targets carries anything for curly/natural hair.  I wish they did.


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 11, 2011)

1. Current length - APL
2. Natural
3. Hair goals for the year - strong, moisturized MBL-WL by Dec 2012
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.  
    Weekly - DC on dry hair w/AO GPB 
                 Wash w/Terressentials mud wash or Shikakai bar
                 Leave-in w/Yes to Cucumbers
                 Moisturize w/AVJ/water/castor oil mix
                 Seal w/castor oil
                 Twist
    Daily - oil scalp w/MoeGro oil, massage scalp, M&S, twist for night
              Wet bun daily, may try a twist out every once in a while
    Try to remember to dust every 8 weeks
    Henna once a month
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)
    Cones, sulfates

The only non-natural product I use right now is Ecostyler gel.  I can't give up my Ecostyler gel!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 11, 2011)

WantNatural said:


> 1. Current length - APL
> 2. Natural
> 3. Hair goals for the year - strong, moisturized MBL-WL by Dec 2012
> 4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.
> ...



  I don't use gel often, but I love the Ecostyler Blue hold #5 gel when I do.   Trying to find a replacement for the summer...


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in! Everything I use on my hair is 100% natural except for the occasional use of Cream of Nature shampoo and hair dye. Looks like I'm going to have to dye my hair _before_ this challenge begins 

1. *Current length* shoulder length w/ chin length bangs
2. *Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other* natural ♥
3. *Hair goals for the year.* Full APL by the end of 2012
4.* Reggie, styles and products that you will be using*. 
*Products* - Qhemet, Oyin, Darcys for moisturizing and styling. My home made shampoo for cleansing. Safflower, avocado and grapeseed oils for pre-pooing. I hope to revisit AVC rinses in 2012. My hair loves them, IDK why I ever stopped doing them.
*Reggie* - Pre-poo, wash & detangle once a week if possible, if not every 2 weeks. Moisturize and seal after washing. Hydrate hair daily with homemade spritz. I'll also sleep in a satin bonnet.
*Styles* - More than likely my hair will be in a protective style 90% of the time. Two strand twists are my fav.
5. *Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)* <---All of the above! I love me some hair dye, but its drying to the hair so Im going to *try* not to dye in 2012.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 12, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I don't use gel often, but I love the Ecostyler Blue hold #5 gel when I do.  *Trying to find a replacement for the summer*...



Aloe vera gel is the bomb.com 100% natural too


----------



## tiffers (Dec 12, 2011)

greenandchic Another natural line:

www.redskitchensink.com


----------



## fe6968 (Dec 12, 2011)

Please add me to the challenge! I will be using the Shi-Naturals line. I will post details later


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 12, 2011)

*~Questions to Start the Challenge~*
1. Current length 
I'm barely shoulder length in the back and chin length in the front
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
I'm natural and loving it.
3. Hair goals for the year.
Well I'm not sure if I can make it but I would love to be bra strap in the back by the end of the yr, and armpit in the front. 
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. 
I really wanna try bobeam (i think thats the name) shampoo bars but for now I'm using chagrin valley conditioning shampoo bar. 
Karen's body beautiful luscious locks hair mask as a dc.
Aubrey Organics GPB for protein when needed(thinking of getting a base and making my own protein treatment).
Giovanni Direct leave in
Avocado butter
Napur 9 herbs henna
Vatika oil (only use in henna mix)
Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose (henna mix)
Chagrin Valley Ayurvcedic shampoo bar (i think thats it for now)

REGINEM
wash 2-3 times a wk with chagrin valley shampoo bar
use Karens body beautiful luscious locks hair mask as a dc 
when done washing put giovanni direct leave in and seal with avocado butter
air dry in puff 
protein as needed 
henna when i feel like it(which is maybe every 4 months or something but I'm trying to do it more often)

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) Karetin, SAA, Collagen, Cones, sulfates

Starting pic (i hope its ok I'm judging growth by how big my fro gets)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

Not joining but I will be subscribing and visiting you ladies from time to time. Wishing you many wonderful results.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 12, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> *Question for the Challengers #1*
> 
> For those of you who use gel, what are your favorite natural gels? I do like FSG, but I sometimes like to have something that I don't have to constantly keep in the fridge.
> 
> ...


 Our hair seems to be similar in density and porosity and my hair loves darcy botanicals curly coiling jelly and just conditioner as a styler. Also who can forget kinky curly but I use a little over my darcy botanicals for extra hold. 

I wanna try ingredients to die for's organic condtioning creme as a styler. It has great ingredients and its thick so I think it will be a great styler. Is it considered natural? It has some ingredients I dont know about.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in! I have started making all my products for my hair... Becoming a serious mix tress over here... I do buy some Oyin here and there and some Mahogony Knots... But everything else I have been mixing myself! Oh yea... And I use Terressentials to wash!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 12, 2011)

BronxJazzy said:


> Our hair seems to be similar in density and porosity and my hair loves darcy botanicals curly coiling jelly and just conditioner as a styler. Also who can forget kinky curly but I use a little over my darcy botanicals for extra hold.
> 
> [COLOR=magenta[B]]I wanna try ingredients to die for's organic condtioning creme as a styler. It has great ingredients and its thick so I think it will be a great styler. Is it considered natural? It has some ingredients I dont know about.[/B][/COLOR]



I will have to look the product up to see what's in it.  There are some ingredients I'm still unsure about so I have to do some research. 



ProductJunkie said:


> I'm in! I have started making all my products for my hair... Becoming a serious mix tress over here... I do buy some Oyin here and there and some Mahogony Knots... But everything else I have been mixing myself! Oh yea... And I use Terressentials to wash!



I so want to get into mixing my own products! I've been researching ingredients, percentages, what does what and so on.  The one thing I want to make is a good leave-in, cream styler and a rinse out conditioner.  My hair doesn't like glycerin and shea butter in leave-ins so making my own would give me more control.  

Most of the info I find when it comes to making natural hair products is oil and butter based products.  Anyone can blend a bunch of butters together, but I want water based products which is a whole 'nother story due to the need to preserve and emulsify.

Any info you can point me to would be very helpful!


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 12, 2011)

Can you add organicals deep conditioning creme. 


Is Giovanni not considered natural? If not, I may not be able to join the challenge.


1. Current length: *betweeen neck and shoulder
*
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: *colored natural
*
3. Hair goals for the year.: *Moisturized APL
*
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. *Wash either weekly or bi weekly and dc with steam and overnight. Darcys Pumpkin Seed leave in on damp hair for the winter and style with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on dry hair
*
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)
*trying to avoid mostly glycerin, sulfates and parebens. 

* 

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## thetall1 (Dec 12, 2011)

*~Questions to Start the Challenge~*
1. *Brazing BSB stretched*
2. *Natural*
3. *I woud to get to full MBL by the end of 2012*
4 *I plan to wear my hair in mostly protective styles (twists, buns). When my hair is not in a protetive style I'll be co-washing once a week; washing with Terresentials Hair Mud Wash once a week.*
5. *hmmm.. still working on that...lol...I'm going to try to avoid Aussie Moist Conditioner, Eco Styler gel, and most of all Curl Activator gel (this is going to be extremely difficult)*


Starting Pics:

















Wash N Go/Bun out













My hair is very damaged and dry, and is in need of some TLC (as you can see)...so, I hope and pray that I can get my hair back to how it used to be


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 13, 2011)

Proudnapps you are rocking those curls. I hope to be there some day soon. 

I washed my hair last night with the chagrin valley soaps conditioning shampoo bar. Dc'd with Kbb's luscious locks hair mask. Applied my giovanni direct leave in and sealed with avocado butter. Then I styled it while wet in a pompador for today. Luckily it still looked good in the am. All I had to do was fluff out the puff and I'm ready to go.

I think all I'm going to use for now as a styler is giovanni direct leave in. If it aint broke don't fix it. 

I wanna also try making my own protein treatment with yogurt a banana and coconut milk. We'll see if my lazy butt actually does it though.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 13, 2011)

I oiled my hair with Afroveda Rice Bran oil mix, did an ayurvedic tea rinse for 45 minutes, and followed with Wen 613 to cowash.  I think there's amodimethicone in it, but the ingredient list is so long I can't find it.  I followed up with Shescentit curl quenching con to DC; I'm going to have to check the ingredients in that--it's mostly natural but looks like some BTMS may be in it. I used DB Shea Curling Creme followed by DB Avocado/Wild Plum twisting cream to refresh my twists.

I'm going to try KC Come Clean as a deep cleaning shampoo prior to my protein treatments, which will unfortunately have to remain non-natural in nature.  My hair digs non-natural protein treatments .


----------



## ecornett (Dec 13, 2011)

*~Questions to Start the Challenge~*
1. Current length
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
3. Hair goals for the year.
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.  
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 

1. grazing apl
2. i am 1 year into my transition to natural
3. i want to be healthy full bsb by the end of the summer
4. im so excited for this i am going to use some ayervedic and natural products im hoping to use mostly homemade products. my reggie will be wash and detagle weekly with bentonite + aloe juice and moisturize with a homemade lotion i plan to henna bi weekly and do deep conditioning treatments with ayervedic herbs
5. avoiding ALL chemically things


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been wanting to co-wash my hair this weekend and last night, but time got away from me.  I'm trying to use up my "un-natural" conditioners (especially the ones with 'cones) so I can start the challenge.  I guess the cone ones would make a good detangling pre-poo.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 14, 2011)

Tonight I cowashed my hair (trying to use up all of my Aussie Moist), did a black tea rinse, conditioned it with my conditioner/oil mix, oiled my scalp with castor oil and twisted my hair with Mozeke Whipped Avocado Cream.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 14, 2011)

1. Current length  -Lower front and lower back grazing APL; ear length toward crown is below collar bone

2. 100% Natural

3. Hair goals for the year - SOLID APL when flat ironed. Help me, Lord.

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using

Wash/DC under steam once a week; co-wash once a week; Twisted protectively 6 out of 7 days;Twistout one day a week; baggying 4-5 times a week; dusting, search and destroy every few weeks.

Additions:  scalp scrub à la Glamazini (Youtube) every other week + scalp massages 2-3 times a week.

Currently using Eli's black soap shampoo + tea tree oil for dry scalp; avocado, coconut milk, honey as a DC under steam; my own shea butter, coconut oil, jojoba, aloe, honey as hair cream; distilled water, aloe, black hemp seed oil as spritz

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 

Yes, all of the above plus alcohol, mineral oil and other "bad" ones


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 15, 2011)

Last night I oiled my scalp with homemade coffee oil.  I am getting bored with my current PS right now - trying to think of other ways to protect my hair.  

I need to place an order for henna for my hair - its been a while since my last treatment. 

Cendra - How much honey do you add to your hair?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 15, 2011)

I washed dc'd and styled my hair for tomorrow. It feels good but I have no clue how it will look. Braidouts havent been doing me right so far but I thought I would try again now that I have some length. 

On a plus note I got my darcy botanicals peach kerel oil in the mail already. Love her customer service. She gave me a free sample of the sweet cocoa bean curl smoothingcream and I love the way it smells. Its an exact replica of duncan hines cake batter. I just hope my hair likes it. Fingers crossed...

I dont know if i said this before here but I was thinking about trying a protein dc this weekend with coconut milk yogurt and a banana. We'll see if i actually do it.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Dec 16, 2011)

1. Current length 
-will add after end of yr length check

2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
-natural

3. Hair goals for the year.
-Continue to keep, my hair healthy

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. 
Following a cycle of wash, condition, final rinse, braid. Henna every 4 weeks
Henna
Clays- rhassoul, bentonite and multani mitti
Oils- argan, grapseed, sunflower, pumpkin, cameilla, castor , hemp seed and         
       any others i pick up
Butters- shea,cocoa, cupaccu, babassu and murumurru.
"Shampoo" - Chagrin valley aryuvedic and herbal mist bars, Dr. bronners hemp
                 and lavender castile soap
Conditioners- All things Aubrey Organics
Rinses- Herbs, apple cider vinegar, witch hazel, black tea and garlic
Leave ins- water,aloe, rosewater and Giovanni Leave in

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 
    bad stuff.

Starting pic
(will add after)


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 16, 2011)

BronxJazzy - Do you use a blender to blend the banana conditioner?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes I do. You have to get the banana fine. :scratchchOr maybe use baby food.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 16, 2011)

BronxJazzy said:


> Yes I do. You have to get the banana fine. :scratchchOr maybe use baby food.



I figured that. I know some people were complaining about picking banana pieces out of their hair.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in-

*Current-TBL/with layers...Some parts at CL..
*Goal-Full lower TBL & Healthier ends..
*Scalp detox(Shi-Naturals)-1x a month or as needed..

My products-B.A.S.K Dc,Pura Naturals,Darcy's,Donna Marie,Camille Rose,Bear Fruit,Koils by Nature,Kyras Ultimate Indulgence,Hempz,Marie Dean,KBB,Hairveda,S.M...etc...

*Pre poos/hot oils..

*Scalp serums/creams/pomades...

Sealers-Rice bran,Walnut oil,Sesame seed oil,Poppie seed oil,Pumpkin & Sunflower oil..

Butters-Avocado & the product stash above...

Shampoos-KeraCare sulfate free,SM,Shampoo bars...May-be Miss Jessie sulfate free poo?

*Most of my products are at least 95-98% natural...

*Post picture later...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm a little bored with my hair so I decided to make an attempt to do a bantu knot out on 3 day hair.  I used Aubrey Organics B5 gel and Pura Body Naturals Cupacu Hair Butter (vanilla) on my ends. Praying that it works!


Lita - How is the characteristic of the poppie seed oil?  Where do you buy yours?


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm in!!

1. Current length

I dunno, somewhere in between APL and BSL.  When I take my starting pic I'll post it here and you guys can judge.

2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other

100% Natural!

3. Hair goals for the year.

Well, this pregnancy is beating up my hair, I'm not one of those women whose hair gets lush and full from pregnancy   sadly.  So my main goal is to try my best to keep my hair moisturized and as healthy as possible even though this lil man is sucking the life out of me and my hair.

Lengthwise, my goal is to reach waistlength by the end of the year.

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.

Not sure yet exactly on products, i'm probably going to try several lines.  Until the summertime I will do weekly washes, DCs, and wear my hair either straightened for a week or twisted for a week, or in updos for the week.

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 

Sulfates for sure.  Parabens also.  I may use cones to style....but doubtful.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm in!  I've been using all natural products for a few months and I love it.  


Current length-  front - a smidge past chin, sides - almost apl, back- aulmost bsl
I am natural haired
Goals - to continue improving moisture (always been a prob, but has been working out mmmmuchhhc better lately), to continue improving the overall health of my hair and to retain retain retain ! (would love to be between bsl & mbl by the end of 2012)

Regimen -  
Bentonite clay cleanse once a month along with a dc/oil rinse when I take my protective style out 
In between, I will rinse, dc and oil treat my twists or braids twice a week using aubrey organics hsr, gpb or wc which I let sit under saran for a while before slapping castor oil and 1 or 2 others (like red palm) and getting under the dryer with it all for a while.  I rinse in cold water and pin my twists up and call it a night. Daily, ill spray my hair with a simple mix of water & castor oil and nightly ill spray a little more and wrap saran or cover with some kinda plastic and a couple of scarves.  My ends are only down for wash/dc days, otherwise they stay up (even when I spray moisturize/baggy, etc).   

I recently ordered some hydrolyzed keratin to try because I also wanted a strong protein treatment like aphogee.  I will try adding it to my ao gpb and see how it works.  if it does, ill add this step to my monthly big hair day regimen.

Products- aubrey organics hsr, gpb & wc, bentonite clay, various oils (castor, red palm, sunflower are my favorites...but I do like to try others) ...and like I said, I'm gonna try the hydrolyzed keratin and see how/if it works.

Ingredients I will avoid - anything not natural.  Chemicals, plastics, parabens, things I can't pronounce, sulfates...I haven't used these ingredients in products in months and my hair is thanking me for it.


----------



## hair4today (Dec 17, 2011)

Lita, how you are using/liking the Shi-naturals scalp detox. I just received the detox in my  BF order and I have very sensitive scalp that itches very easily so would appreciate knowing how it's working for you. TIA.


----------



## Lita (Dec 17, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I'm a little bored with my hair so I decided to make an attempt to do a bantu knot out on 3 day hair.  I used Aubrey Organics B5 gel and Pura Body Naturals Cupacu Hair Butter (vanilla) on my ends. Praying that it works!
> 
> 
> Lita - How is the characteristic of the poppie seed oil?  Where do you buy yours?



greenandchic Hi! The characteristic of the poppie seed-Its expeller pressed straight from the seed..Color clear..Texture is like a very lite serum...Natural ceramide..Its great for sealing/if your hair or skin doesn't like heavy oils...It makes a very nice pre poo & hot oil/washes out nicely..

www.gardenofwisdom.com   8oz cost $6.85


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Zeal (Dec 17, 2011)

1. Current length: TWA - I may get it all shaved off.  My hair breaks to the scalp evey year in OCT.  I don't know why.
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: Natural
3. Hair goals for the year: Strong, healthy, non - brittle hair. GOAL: get rid of this bald spot forever.  I would like my hair to be thick in the back.
4. Regimen

Pre-poo with sesame or mustard oil 
Ayurveda tea rinse or powder wash
Conditioner - Shea moisture (use it all)\Giovanni\Food (carmel, yogurt, mayo, eggs)
ACV Rinse
Drink 8 glasses of water a day
Vitamins and Herbs
50% Raw Diet
Head Wraps and wings until Easter
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid: Cones, parabens, sulfates


----------



## Lita (Dec 17, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Lita, how you are using/liking the Shi-naturals scalp detox. I just received the detox in my  BF order and I have very sensitive scalp that itches very easily so would appreciate knowing how it's working for you. TIA.



hair4today Hi! So far its working out very well..I part my hair in section,apply it to the scalp only,as it runs down  I masarge it in (gently),Run warm water over area,it creates a nice lather (really cleans),then I apply my rinse or Dc...A little goes a long way..I haven't had any itches or residue left after my wash is complete.....I have sensitive skin too..

*Let me know how it works out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I took stock of all I have left to use up.  I am totally not going to be able to start the year off all natural. I have too much junk.  I'll be using up as fast as I can to get crackin on the all natural hair care plan.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 17, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I took stock of all I have left to use up.  I am totally not going to be able to start the year off all natural. I have too much junk.  I'll be using up as fast as I can to get crackin on the all natural hair care plan.



I have some things too I need to use up - mostly conditioners (Aussie Moist, Garnier Fructis) . The gels I can just put on hold...


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Lita tell me about the moisturizers you use.  I see your product list in your siggie and I'm curious.


----------



## Lita (Dec 17, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Lita tell me about the moisturizers you use.  I see your product list in your siggie and I'm curious.



Whimsy Hi! I use s.m hibiscus cream,bear fruit desert moisturizer,njoi creations moisturizing butters,qhemet burdock root cream & coco tree detagle ghee....

My new moisturizers/creams-Kyras (mango moistizing cream)-Koils by Nature (shealoe leave-in/heavenly moisturizer)-Camille Rose (hair milk,almond jai butter,moisture butter)-B.A.S.K (cream leave-in,sevenfolds butter)-Pura (hair milk,butter)...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 18, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I took stock of all I have left to use up.  I am totally not going to be able to start the year off all natural. I have too much junk.  I'll be using up as fast as I can to get crackin on the all natural hair care plan.




So remember yesterday when I said that stuff above?  Yeah....well... I've changed my mind.
I'll use up what I can before the new year, and just give away most products and leave the shampoos/conditioners for DH to use.  He couldn't care less what he puts on his hair anyway. * As of 1/1/12 it'll be all natural, all the way.*


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 18, 2011)

@Whimsy

i like darcys botanicals leave-in to detangle and i use qhemet biologics amla and olive heavy cream 2-3 times a week to moisturize then i layer with an oil mix to seal.

@greenandchic

i'd like to join but my stash is primarily natural except for y fantasia ic gel with sparklelites that i use to twist my hair. y stash consists of items from aubreys, giovanni, db, qhemet. i have a little bit of creme of nature moisture and shine sulfate free shampoo i need to use up i think the bottle is 1/2 or 1/3 full. my oil mix i make is meadowfoam, kukui, evoo, castor and evco that i infuse with nettle, lavender and horsetail.


tiffers Coffee IDareT'sHair get in here cause ya'll use some natural stuff


----------



## Missigirl (Dec 18, 2011)

greenandchic I would like to join and will post my beginning picture in January.
~Questions to Start the Challenge~
1. Current length Longest Length APL
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other  Other in January I will be one year into Transitioning
3. Hair goals for the year.  Fully Natural
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. Co washing with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner weekly, and Terressentials  Lemon or Lavendar Mud Wash as needed, Deep Condition  with Aubrey GPB weekly and Giovanni Direct Leave-In Weightless  Moisture Conditioner.  I like mixing my oils to seal in the moisture.  Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Glycerin, and Jojoba Oil.  Styles mostly protective with twist and twistouts , braids and braidouts.
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) Cones and Sulfate


----------



## Cendra (Dec 18, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I oiled my scalp with homemade coffee oil. I am getting bored with my current PS right now - trying to think of other ways to protect my hair.
> 
> I need to place an order for henna for my hair - its been a while since my last treatment.
> 
> @Cendra - How much honey do you add to your hair?


 
So far, I've been eyeballing using the following standard: about 75% shea and coconut oil, jojoba and honey making up the rest.  I use about 1/2lb of shea each time and it yields almost a full pound after it's whipped.  You do have to be careful: I put too much honey in the current batch and it's made my hair crunchy (but well defined, lol) in the morning.  I'm still trying to master this recipe and am finally going to write it down next time because my goal is to have a light soufflé mixture whereas the current one is more of a lotion.

What does the coffee mixture do to your hair?  Does it "wake up" the follicles?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 18, 2011)

1. Current length: Shoulder Length
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: Natural
3. Hair goals for the year: Obtain moisture, healthy hair and apl
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.: wash once a week, dc x2, moisturize daily and seal
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 
watch out from parabens, sulfates


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 19, 2011)

The week before Thanksgiving I took two huge bags of products to work and the ladies felt like Christmas came a little early!  

I went between three floors giving away hair products until I had nothing left.  Now, I only have my staples (natural) at home.  

It's amazing how much nicer my bathroom looks now that all that stuff is gone. Now I'm hoping I don't become a natural PJ...


----------



## A856 (Dec 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I took stock of all I have left to use up. I am totally not going to be able to start the year off all natural. I have too much junk. I'll be using up as fast as I can to get crackin on the all natural hair care plan.


 
UGH! This is totally me...even more so since I've been lazy and cut my washes down to once a week. But I'm promising myself NOT to buy anything, unless its natural!

I'm definitely washing my hair tonight!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 19, 2011)

Cendra said:


> So far, I've been eyeballing using the following standard: about 75% shea and coconut oil, jojoba and honey making up the rest.  I use about 1/2lb of shea each time and it yields almost a full pound after it's whipped.  You do have to be careful: I put too much honey in the current batch and it's made my hair crunchy (but well defined, lol) in the morning.  I'm still trying to master this recipe and am finally going to write it down next time because my goal is to have a light soufflé mixture whereas the current one is more of a lotion.
> 
> What does the coffee mixture do to your hair?  Does it "wake up" the follicles?




That sounds really good! I will try that mix sometimes (with a different butter other than shea).

The coffee oil helps with the constant shedding that I have. Its not a hair growth formula per se, but it does help reduce DHT which causes shedding.  Its the same reason people do black tea rinses.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 19, 2011)

i need some moisturizer mix recipes please ladies...non shea if possible.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> i need some moisturizer mix recipes please ladies...non shea if possible.



Me too.  I want to learn how to make water based moisturizers.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 20, 2011)

Last night I made a hair butter, my first water based product.  Hopefully its stable.  

Distilled water
Avocado butter
Palm oil
Olive oil
Wheat germ oil
Steric Acid
Emulsifying wax
Honey
Vitamin E
Potassium sorbate
Fragrance

It came out a little thick because I only used 55% water. I may use 65% next time.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 20, 2011)

^^^That looks great!  How did you like it on your hair?


----------



## tiffers (Dec 20, 2011)

greenandchic Don't leave us hangin! What was the process of making this? Did you heat everything up and whip it w/a mixer?

Have you used it yet? How do you like it?!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 20, 2011)

tiffers

I measure everything first from percentages to ounces (I don't have a gram scale, just one that measures in ounces so I convert).

In the "water phase" you heat up the water and other related liquids (eg. aloe vera juice) separately using a double boiler and a candy thermometer to 70c

You heat the butters and oils and emulsifiers separately to 70c.

Blend both together the wait until it cools down to 40c

Then add everything else: preservatives, fragrance, essential oils, and other heat sensitive ingredients. 

I did a lot of research because unfortunately, its not as easy as blending everything together.  I wish!

Links:
Making Lotion
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/
Calculators 

I will look for more links later...


----------



## sugarwater (Dec 21, 2011)

1. Current length - *Halfway between SL and APL*
2. *Natural*/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
3. Hair goals for the year. *APL and maybe even BSL*
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. *Water, Homemade Shealoe butter, and oils. To wash terresentials and ACV. Keeping it simple *
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) *Non-natural things.*


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 21, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> @tiffers
> 
> I measure everything first from percentages to ounces (I don't have a gram scale, just one that measures in ounces so I convert).
> 
> ...


 greenandchic did you try it yet? It looks yummy. I wanna know how it works.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 22, 2011)

BronxJazzy  It reminds me of Darcy's Botanical's Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme a lot.  I like it a lot, I will just do a slightly different formulation next time.

Its moisturizing and gives a slight hold at the same time - almost like a pomade.  I will use more water next time.


----------



## sugarwater (Dec 22, 2011)

I made a sulfur shea butter and heavy cream shea butter.

For the sulfur shea, I used my old sulfur oil mix that I stopped using because it smelled horrible, couldn't hold a essential oil scent, and was just too runny. I mixed it with shea, distilled water, aloe, castor oil, sweet almond oil, olive oil, coconut oil, vatika oil, vitamin E, peppermint oil,& rosemary oil.  I like it so far  

I made the heavy shea cream to seal. I like it so far but cant be heavy handed with it b/c i have fine strands.  I mixed it with shea, distilled water, aloe, castor oil, sweet almond oil, olive oil, coconut oil, vatika oil, vitamin E, vanilla oil,& jasmine oil.

I wasn't nearly as methodical as greenandchic. I just threw everything in a bowl and mixed. :/ I hope my mixes dont go bad before i use them up.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Dec 23, 2011)

today i found out my hair likes natural aloe. I broke some off and smushed it in. 

Not the bottled preserved kind that was only ever ok and only in some applications.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 23, 2011)

I prepood my hair last night with aloe vera juice and Mozeke Amla Infusion oil, which I used to detangle my twists.

This morning I made a kalpi tone/heenera paste, which included 2 tbsps of each, 4-5 oz of coconut cream (higher concentration of coconut meat than coconut milk has), molasses, and more amla infusion.  Applied to hair in sections and left on for 2 hours.

Rinsed, then cowashed with Wen 613 (which has amodimethicone, but it's more than halfway down and not on my avoid list).  I DC'd with Mozeke Moisturizing Hair Masque under the steamer for 30 minutes, then rinsed and followed with my acv rinse.  I used DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner as a LI, followed that up with Mozeke Whipped Avocado Cream, and sealed with Softee Light Indian Hemp Grease.  I will start avoiding mineral oil in April, but until then you gotta do what you gotta do .


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 23, 2011)

Ronnieaj  - How do you like the Mozeke Amla Infusion oil?  I was thinking of ordering that during the Black Friday sale, but decided to get other products instead.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 23, 2011)

greenandchic,  I like it so far.  It's about the thickness of avocado oil.  I don't know if you've ever ordered Amla oil from fromnaturewithlove.com, but it smells the same, which to me smells like wet wood.  Not the most pleasant scent, but I've gotten accustomed to it.  It soaked in well, and I loved the ingredients .  I think I'm probably going to use it primarily for oil rinses, so I'll let you know how it works for that.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 23, 2011)

Ronnieaj - I have used amla powder before and made an oil out of it.  It does smell like herb/wood, but I like it. .  I may order the oil next time I buy something from Mozeke.


----------



## Giggletush (Dec 23, 2011)

1. Current length
SL

2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
Natural 

3. Hair goals for the year.
Healthy ends, retention and length

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. 
Teressentials, Shea Butter and a ton of the oils I already own.

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) 
Cones, and parabens to start this year off. I already avoid sulfates.


----------



## Zeal (Dec 24, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I made a hair butter, my first water based product.  Hopefully its stable.
> 
> Distilled water
> Avocado butter
> ...




Looks yummy.  Be sure to keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 24, 2011)

So yesterday when I washed my hair I couldn't figure out what to do with it.  Today I decided to do a flat twist out for tomorrow, so I did a light rewash with Bobeam Cheris hibiscus shampoo bar, followed by an acv rinse (which is my usual).  I conditioned in the showed with Kyra's Hydrating Hemp Conditioner, rinsed that, and then used DB to style.  I used the Shea Conditioning Cream, which is fairly light, followed by the Curling Cream, which is thick and heavy.  I like thick and heavy .  I used the Cream Curling Gel on the individual twists, which are now drying.  I haven't done flat twists since I was relaxed, so I hope these turn out well for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd like to join!!!

1. Current length:APL
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other:Relaxed
3. Hair goals for the year: I'm focusing on health versus length. Trying to have healthy APL-BSL length hair.
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using:I will be dong low manipulation and protective styles in braids, sew-ins and half wigs. Washing 1X per week and DCing 1-2Xs per week. Ill be using Bee Mine, Qhemet, and Oyin products.
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) : not really avoiding anything, but limiting sulfates


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 25, 2011)

Last night I shampooed with Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile Shampoo and conditioned with AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner.  I used my coffee/JBCO mix on my scalp, used my leave in cream and sealed my ends with my coca butter/castor oil mix.  

*Question: Does anyone know of any natural cleansing conditioners?  *

*My-Foolish-Heart*  - Welcome! 
*Zeal* - Its in the fridge for sure.  I'm not taking any chances until I know I have it right.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Dec 26, 2011)

1. Current length 
my hair grazes my collar bone in the back almost my chin in the front
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other 
natural
3. Hair goals for the year.
minimize breakage, real APL, keep moisture/protein blanace in check
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.
For now, rotating Chagrin Valley Shampoo Bars
using up Aphogee 2min but I am looking to replace this AO GPB 
Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Mask and Curl Styiling Milk
Argan and Coconut oils
I am looking to add Giovanni leave in, AO WC, and Qhemet's AOHC back into my mix as soon as I can get my hand on some
However my mind chages with the wind but I will keep you posted! 
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)
I will be avoiding sulfates and cones because I have to use sulfates to get the cones out.... however if anybody knows how the remove cones with out sulfates, let a sista know


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I shampooed with Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile Shampoo and conditioned with AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner.  I used my coffee/JBCO mix on my scalp, used my leave in cream and sealed my ends with my coca butter/castor oil mix.
> 
> *Question: Does anyone know of any natural cleansing conditioners?  *
> 
> ...



greenandchic Darcys & Bear Fruits has very nice cleansing conditioners..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2011)

daydreem2876 said:


> 1. Current length
> my hair grazes my collar bone in the back almost my chin in the front
> 2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
> natural
> ...



daydreem2876 To remove cones-before you do your actual wash & dc (2tbls of acv in a 8oz glass of warm water) pour over the top of your hair prior to washing/will help to remove cones..

*Or you can use a mudwash

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 26, 2011)

Lita said:


> greenandchic Darcys & Bear Fruits has very nice cleansing conditioners..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks! I will check it out...


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 26, 2011)

count me in - sounds like fun 

1. Current length 
APL in the back..just past SL top half 
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other 
natural
3. Hair goals for the year.
maintain healthy hair - retain and just say no to breakage!
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.
current reggie: wash, henna dc weekly....protein treatment biweekly
style: have been under wigs with the exception of weekends for the most part since Aug 2009 - going wig free in the "real world" on a full time next year so will be exploring PS styles to wear au naturelle! 

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)



Moisturize: Qhemet amla pomade, AOHC and hydrate/twist butter..Giovanni leave in direct 
shampoo - varies - all natural though - 
DC (moisturizing)- my honey child; tiiva natural; komaza care; curl junkie and bear fruit 
Oils: JBCO, avacodo, coconut, watermelon, almond, grapeseed 
Protein: _Heavy_: komaza care; jheri redding; tropic isle protein condish; _Light_: aubrey GVP; giovanni protein fusion or nutrafix
avoiding cones, sulfates, parabens, any stuff deemed suspect
Looking forward to the updates and pics!! 
Updated to add starting pic


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 29, 2011)

Tonight I did a henna treatment mixed with black tea and cocoa powder for color.  I thin the combo did help kill some of the red henna leaves behind.

After cowashing it out with some of my leftover Suave conditioner, I used Aubrey Organics GPB to DC with.

I'm looking into making teas and rinses for my hair.  Found a few recipes online today and cant wait to try them. I will post some links tomorrow...

Welcome, coyacoy!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 29, 2011)

Today I purchased *Uncle Harry's Natural Products Soapless Shampoo* in my effort to find sulfate free cleansers.

_Ingredients: Atitha, shikakai, distilled water, natural essential oils. _

Purchased it for $5.50 at my local co-op. 

I also use the same brand *Herbal Coconut Oil*.

_Ingredients: Organic coconut and help oils, sage, burdock, nettles, lavender, lavendin, lemon, tea tree, rosemary, and geranium oils. _


----------



## DragonPearl (Dec 29, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Today I purchased *Uncle Harry's Natural Products Soapless Shampoo* in my effort to find sulfate free cleansers.
> 
> _Ingredients: Atitha, shikakai, distilled water, natural essential oils. _
> 
> ...



I bought uncle harry herbal coconut oil when I was out of state and I .ove it so much, I wish I had bought a case of it. Can't seem to find it locally...

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 30, 2011)

I would love to join!!! 

1. Current length - APL
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other - Natural
3. Hair goals for the year. - Overall healthier hair, to make it to BSL (stretched)
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.  - Hiding my hair so I will be in twists, buns, braids, wigs and any other protective style I can think of! 
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) - I will avoid parabens, sulfates, cones and anything that isn't all natural.  I try my best to make all my own products or only order products from all natural / handmade vendors!

Edited to add starting pics! (IDK why they show up sideways on here, on my computer they are the rights way!! )


----------



## Zeal (Dec 30, 2011)

I found this on the web somewhere.  I do not remember the web site.
*
Ayurveda Hair Mask For Hair Problems*

One Egg Yolk
1 Tbsp ACV
1 Tbsp Black Gram Flour ( ground urad dal [black lentil])
1 Tbsp Methi Powder [ ground fenugreek (methi) seeds]
1 Cup yogurt
Honey

Mix together all ingredients.
Add honey
Apply to your hair and scalp.
Wash after 2 hours

Use natural conditioner

NOTE: Make sure to reeeeeeaaaaaaaallllllly ground the urad dal (if you are not purchasing the powder).  It took forever to get those chunks out of my hair.


Also, because my skin is so dry (Anemic), my hair has broken to the scalp in the back.  I will be taking 4g of MSM a day.  [Adding to my vitamin regimen].


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Zeal

i see that you have issues with anemia....here's some natural stuff to help you along this company makes great products:
http://www.dhealthstore.com/clients...d=1418&zenid=6f1ef27c2a86137f190a951d18fbe817
http://www.dhealthstore.com/clients...d=1060&zenid=6f1ef27c2a86137f190a951d18fbe817
http://www.dhealthstore.com/clients...d=1055&zenid=6f1ef27c2a86137f190a951d18fbe817
http://www.dhealthstore.com/clients...id=369&zenid=6f1ef27c2a86137f190a951d18fbe817


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 30, 2011)

greenandchic

i'd like to join this challenge

1. Current length: my longest layer is bsl

2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: natural

3. Hair goals for the year: maybe i can get to wsl or longer. i have finally gotten my dryness issue under control and want to maintain that.

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using: i regularly pre-poo, wash and condtion with twistouts being my style of choice. i will flat-iron every 3-4 months and trim (my stylist will be doing this). i want to have someone do twists on my natural hair 2-4 times next year. products i use include giovanni 50/50 poo, aubrey's condtioners, and db leave-in to detangle. ic gel will be the only thing i will keep in my reggie. i use a natural oil blend that i mix that i layer over my qhemet biologic amla and olive heavy cream 1-3 times a week.

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc): i plan on avoiding parabens, propylene gycol, and formaldahyde donors. 


I plan on buying an iphone in the next few months ( 2-3 months) and will start taking pictures when i can.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 30, 2011)

Please add me to the list since I already use natural products!

1. Current length: *Maybe armpit?  My hair stays twisted up under a hat and I haven't don't a length check in while*.
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: *4a, fine strands, Natchal!*
3. Hair goals for the year: *Approaching BSL would be ideal but longer and thicker than it is now would be fine.*
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using: *I'm in the HYH Challenge so my hair will be twisted up under a silk lined hat for 2012.  I will use the passes this Challenge allows for special occasions.  My regimen is to alternate between a moisturizing and protein conditioner every other day to twist my hair.  I seal with non-hydronated Palm Oil and Hexene free Castor oil.  I DC my hair once a week with a combination of my two conditioners, glycerin, honeyquat and castor oil.  Once my tub of Palm Oil runs out, I plan to return to VCO.  My conditioners I use for daily moisturizing and DCs are a Canadian brand named Curelle.  Treslite is the moisturizing formula and Riche is the protein one.  The ingredients for the Treslite are Aqua/Distilled Water; Behentrimonium Methosulphate** (Colza oil); Cetearyl Alcohol (non-drying); Lonicera Japonica; Citric Acid.  The ingredients for the Riche are Aqua/Distilled Water; Behentrimonium Methosulphate** (from Colza oil); Hydrolysed Wheat Proteins* Wheat Oligosaccarides* Cetearyl Alcohol (non-drying); Lonicera Japonica*.    
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc): *I wish to avoid cones, sulfates, parabens, mineral oil, polyquats, artificial dyes, any fragrances since my husband and son have allergies and any preservatives that release formaldyhde.*


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 30, 2011)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Please add me to the list since I already use natural products!
> 
> 1. Current length: *Maybe armpit? My hair stays twisted up under a hat and I haven't don't a length check in while*.
> 2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other: *4a, fine strands, Natchal!*
> ...


 
Oops!  Forgot to add that once a month, I use Naptural85's Greek Yogurt Deep Conditioner which is full-fat Greek Yogurt, ACV and essential oils.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm about t0 order darn near the whole Aubrey Organics line, it better be the bomb too lol.  I am struggling to find a natural staple and Aubrey will have to provide a great DC, Cowash/leave in conditioner, and a shampoo.  I am going Camden Grey crazy and will be whipping up my own butter mixtures for sealing, scalp massage oil mixtures, and possibly a leave in with AO HSR mixed with a few light butters and oils or just on its on own.  I just need a staple because come to find out, I am not a product junkie and I just want what works.  ok, I'm done venting.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 30, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I shampooed with Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile Shampoo and conditioned with AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner. I used my coffee/JBCO mix on my scalp, used my leave in cream and sealed my ends with my coca butter/castor oil mix.
> 
> *Question: Does anyone know of any natural cleansing conditioners? *
> 
> ...


hi @greenandchic, i've used Bear Fruit's Ginger Orange Cleansing Condish which is all natural and works well. Also smells heavenly!!  They have a 25% off sale if you tweet of fb your cart - sale ends tomorrow.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 30, 2011)

HI ladies, here is my starting pic.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 30, 2011)

DragonPearl said:


> I bought uncle harry herbal coconut oil when I was out of state and I .ove it so much, I wish I had bought a case of it. Can't seem to find it locally...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2



I can only find it at two local co-ops in my area.  Its very reasonable price wise but hard to find other than that.  



DayDreamist said:


> I'm about t0 order darn near the whole Aubrey Organics line, it better be the bomb too lol.  I am struggling to find a natural staple and Aubrey will have to provide a great DC, Cowash/leave in conditioner, and a shampoo.  I am going Camden Grey crazy and will be whipping up my own butter mixtures for sealing, scalp massage oil mixtures, and possibly a leave in with AO HSR mixed with a few light butters and oils or just on its on own.  I just need a staple because come to find out, I am not a product junkie and I just want what works.  ok, I'm done venting.



I love Aubrey Organics conditioners (still undecided on the shampoos), the B5 Gel, and a couple other products.  

I hear you on the product junkie-ism.  I only buy new products every once in a while, especially holiday sales, but I only switch products if I find one is not working well for me anymore which unfortunately happens to me a lot.  Now my hair doesn't like glycerin and too much shea butter.  



coyacoy said:


> hi @greenandchic, i've used Bear Fruit's Ginger Orange Cleansing Condish which is all natural and works well. Also smells heavenly!!  They have a 25% off sale if you tweet of fb your cart - sale ends tomorrow.



I will have to look into this one.  Thanks for the heads up on the sale!



DayDreamist said:


> HI ladies, here is my starting pic.



I love your curls!


----------



## Zeal (Dec 31, 2011)

Getting ready to do my hur.

I already pre-pooed

*TEA RINSE/POWDER MIX*

1 Cup Boiling Water
1 Cup cool water
1 tsp Shikakai powder
1 tsp Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek, and Hibiscus powders

- Add hot water to the powders.  Mix well
- Let it sit for 30 minutes or more, then add the cool water
- transfer to squirt bottle
- pour over the head and leave in for am hour.

Rinse thourohly and condition.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 31, 2011)

Zeal said:


> Getting ready to do my hur.
> 
> I already pre-pooed
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good tea mix as opposed to using oils.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone make their own deep conditioner, or have a good recipe?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Ladies!​
Last night I oiled my scalp with my coffee oil mix. 

prettybyrd - In terms of DC, I usually mix oils, butters, honey, yogurt, etc with existing "regular" conditioners - especially if they are on the weak side.  I have yet to make one from scratch yet.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 1, 2012)

Last night, I steamed with Marie Dean Oat & Berry dc, shampood with Kyra's Ultimate Honey Butter poo bar and cowashed with Kyra's Ultimate Hydrating Hemp Conditioner.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Last night, I steamed with Marie Dean Oat & Berry dc, shampood with Kyra's Ultimate Honey Butter poo bar and cowashed with Kyra's Ultimate Hydrating Hemp Conditioner.



tiffers how was the oat & berry dc.....Details please,you know i like details...lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ecornett (Jan 1, 2012)

so i made something yummy and yall gotta try it, my curls popped like crazy with this homemade deep condish please try it.
1 avocado
1 banana
1tbs acv
2oz water
1tbs castor oil
1 tbs jojoba oil
2t agave nectar

blend until it looks like conditioner and enjoy the awesomeness


----------



## Marino (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year ladies ! 
add me please to this challenge, it 'll be my first one.
I'll add details and photos later


----------



## tiffers (Jan 1, 2012)

Lita said:


> how was the oat & berry dc.....Details please,you know i like details...lol
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I liked it! After steaming with it, my hair felt soft, fluffy and flexible. It's a protein conditioner, so it didn't give my any slip. My hair felt good though. When I rinsed it out and was scrubbing my fingers across my scalp, my hair felt a lot more elastic. And it smells yummeh too.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 1, 2012)

ecornett said:


> so i made something yummy and yall gotta try it, my curls popped like crazy with this homemade deep condish please try it.
> 1 avocado
> 1 banana
> 1tbs acv
> ...


 
Did you get the agave nectar from a grocery store or health food store?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2012)

Tonight I washed my hair with Uncle Harry's Natural Products Soapless Shampoo and sitting with Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner on my head.  

Marino - Welcome!


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 2, 2012)

Can I be added if I need to dye my hair? Dye is the only thing that allows moisture to penetrate my strands, so I need to do it about every six months.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 2, 2012)

ecornett said:


> so i made something yummy and yall gotta try it, my curls popped like crazy with this homemade deep condish please try it.
> 1 avocado
> 1 banana
> 1tbs acv
> ...



I'm gonna try this!

Sent from my Eris using Eris


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in!

1. Current length: NL in the back, about chin length on sides and brushing bridge of nose in front

2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other 
Natural

3. Hair goals for the year.
Grow healthy and retain

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.

Shampoo and Co-wash 1x week (alternating), DC 1x a week, full henna 1x every 2 months with cassia conditioning treatments in between, Ayurvedic tea rinse 1x a week, M&S every other day, ghe 5 nights a week, hot oil massage 2x a week (on wash day and tea rinse day).
So far my products are from Donna Marie and Marie Dean, I also have ayurvedic hair oils and powders which I use (bhringraj and brahmi), as well as cassia.

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)
Cones, sulfates, parabens, mineral oil, formaldehyde, artificial dyes.

Starting pics attached.

Has anyone tried Bask's Y.A.M. Nectar Intense Honey Hair Nourisher?
I'm thinking of ordering a few things from Shescentit and maybe Darcy's Botanicals as well.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 2, 2012)

I found this online and it may be interesting to whomever decides to make their own hair conditioners. Im not officially in this challenge but I am looking forward to using and making more natural products this new year.

Hair conditioner sample recipef


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 2, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> I found this online and it may be interesting to whomever decides to make their own hair conditioners. Im not officially in this challenge but I am looking forward to using and making more natural products this new year.
> 
> Hair conditioner sample recipef



I think that I can use this to create a deep conditioner!  I have a sheet just like this for a leave-in that I can't wait to try.  This inspires me to do some research.

I would of course leave out the ingredients that I'd need a degree in Chemistry to pronounce or know what they are.   I was amazed to learn that you can buy panthenol (b5) and hydrolized wheat protein on amazon!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 2, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> I think that I can use this to create a deep conditioner!  I have a sheet just like this for a leave-in that I can't wait to try.  This inspires me to do some research.
> 
> I would of course leave out the ingredients that I'd need a degree in Chemistry to pronounce or know what they are.   I was amazed to learn that you can buy panthenol (b5) and hydrolized wheat protein on amazon!



Do you have a link for the leave-in conditioner? I love KCC but for $12/8oz I am interested in just making my own personal supply.

TIA


----------



## Cendra (Jan 2, 2012)

Baggied last night with distilled water/coconut oil.

Scrubbed my scalp today with brown sugar and olive oil. Shampooed with Eli's Organic Black Soap shampoo + tea tree oil; DC with part of my last jar of Queen Helene cholesterol conditioner + honey; final rinse with ACV; spritzed with distilled water/aloe/rosemary oil and sealed with coconut and castor oil; twisted my hair.

Note:  I'm exhausting the Queen Helene conditioner bit by bit, don't want to throw it out.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> I found this online and it may be interesting to whomever decides to make their own hair conditioners. Im not officially in this challenge but I am looking forward to using and making more natural products this new year.
> 
> Hair conditioner sample recipef



Thanks! I may try to make this one when I run out of conditioner.  I will just leave out the 'cone and use an alternative preservative.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 2, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Do you have a link for the leave-in conditioner? I love KCC but for $12/8oz I am interested in just making my own personal supply.
> 
> TIA



Mane_Attraxion, I sure do!  I hope you don't mind - I'll have to post it once I get to my computer tomorrow morning.  I have the page bookmarked.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Challenge!!
I am in!
*~Questions to Start the Challenge~*

 

*1. Current length - Mid back to hip - I think 
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other - Natural since 1998
3. Hair goals for the year. - Thickness and continued growth
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using. *

*Cornrows, individual braids.... condition washing, conditioning Washing and quarterly blow drys.... *

*Products:*

*Etae Shampoo*
*Oyin HoneyHemp conditioner*
*Unpetroleum Jelly*
*Castor oil*
*coconut oil*
*aloe vera juice and gel*
*Aphogee every 3 to 4 months*
*Nature's gate conditioner*
*Distilled Water*
* 

5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc) *

*I avoid most commercial products.....especially sulfate based shampoos*


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 2, 2012)

Can you please add me to this challenge?

Here's my starting pic (please excuse the face): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is a braid out with organic coconut oil.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jan 2, 2012)

Do any of you ladies know if the shea moisture line is all natural ?
Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 3, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> Do any of you ladies know if the shea moisture line is all natural ?
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



I really depends on your definition of "all natural".  I've been trying to figure that out for months now.  I like some of their products but think their price point is too low to be natural if that makes sense.  They don't use parabens or sulfates.

*Shea Moisture Organic African Black Soap Purification Hair Masque
*_Ingredients: 
Deionized Water , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Mangfera Indica Seed Butter (Mango) , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , African Black Soap Extract , Sea Salt , Cetyl Esters , Kaolin Clay , Grapeseed Oil , Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil (Jojoba) , Behentrimonium Chloride (Conditioner) , Salicylic Acid , Salix Alba Bark Extract (Willow) , Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil (Neem) , Melaleuca Alternifolia Leaf Oil (Tea Tree) , Sorbitol Esters , Aloe Vera Leaf Juice , Tocopherol (Vitamin E) , Rosemary Extract , Salvia Officinalis Extract (Sage) , Plantain Extract , Lonicera Caprifolium Flower and Lonicera Japonica Flower Extract (Honeysuckle and Japanese Honeysuckle)_

All the ingredients looks pretty good so far...wondering what's missing.

*Shea Moisture Organic Curl Enhancing Smoothie Coconut & Hibiscus
*_Ingredients: 
Deionized Water , Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Vegetable Glycerin , Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract , Silk Protein , Ammonium Salt , Melia Azadirachta Seed Oil (Neem) , Daucus Carota Sativa Seed Oil (Carrot) , Sorbitol Esters , Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5) , Caprylyl Glycol , Essential Oil Blend , Lonicera Caprifolium Flower and Lonicera Japonica Flower Extract (Honeysuckle and Japanese Honeysuckle) , Tocopherol (Vitamin E)_

Another product that seems natural, but don't know for sure.  It has ammonium salt which I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## ecornett (Jan 3, 2012)

ladies i need help big time! i need a natural conditioner or product that helps with detangling, i feel like detangling just gets harder for me please chime in thanks! hhj


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2012)

ecornett said:


> ladies i need help big time! i need a natural conditioner or product that helps with detangling, i feel like detangling just gets harder for me please chime in thanks! hhj



i like giovanni direct leave in for detangling more than the actual condish its just as thick and creamy,hth


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

ecornett said:


> ladies i need help big time! i need a natural conditioner or product that helps with detangling, i feel like detangling just gets harder for me please chime in thanks! hhj


 

HI! I like Oyin Honey Hemp. I have tried TONS... This is the only one I use now to Deep condition.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you add me? Thanks!


----------



## ecornett (Jan 3, 2012)

i didnt like that giovanni 5050 but nvr tried the leave in so ill give those a shot btw do u mean oyin honey hemp conditioner?


----------



## ecornett (Jan 3, 2012)

cendra i got my agave from a health food store it was the dark amber one, dont know if it makes a diff though


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 3, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> Mane_Attraxion, I sure do!  I hope you don't mind - I'll have to post it once I get to my computer tomorrow morning.  I have the page bookmarked.



Mane_Attraxion - here's the link http://www.dowcorning.com/content/publishedlit/FORMUL_00817.pdf

This is by no means natural as it is presented, however, since we are not adding harsh chemicals probably just oil, water and an emulsifier, I don't think we should have any troubles.  

I will let you know how mine turns out once I mix it.  I'm using distilled water, sunflower oil, panax ginseng, vitamin E, vitamin b5, and I'm thinking I made add one other ceramide oil.


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2012)

Last night-I re-moisturized my hair with TLC (Hibiscus moisturizing leave-in) & Sealed with TLC (Boabab oil)....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 3, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> Mane_Attraxion - here's the link http://www.dowcorning.com/content/publishedlit/FORMUL_00817.pdf
> 
> This is by no means natural as it is presented, however, since we are not adding harsh chemicals probably just oil, water and an emulsifier, I don't think we should have any troubles.
> 
> I will let you know how mine turns out once I mix it.  I'm using distilled water, sunflower oil, panax ginseng, vitamin E, vitamin b5, and I'm thinking I made add one other ceramide oil.



Thank you so much for the link  What is the ginseng supposed to do and what are you using as an emulsifier? I saw that you could use meadowfoam seed oil and I see that a lot of natural leave-ins contain slippery root or marshmallow root.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Jan 3, 2012)

@Lucky's Mom

Question... what is unpetroleum jelly?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in! I currently have the Seaweed and Rice deep conditioner, by Marie Dean in my hair right now. It feels amazing right now, so I'm hoping it will feel good after rinsing out as well! I also plan to use the Shea Cocoa Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Whipped Olive & Tucuma Hair Butter (F yeah free samples! xD) tonight! I will use these two products over the next few days and update with my thoughts.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove Oooh, I love the Seaweed and Rice dc! Tacuma Butter is great too. MD products rock!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 3, 2012)

tiffers I'm glad to hear it! It's weird to say so soon, but I think I've found my new favorite line! XD


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 3, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Thank you so much for the link  What is the ginseng supposed to do and what are you using as an emulsifier? I saw that you could use meadowfoam seed oil and I see that a lot of natural leave-ins contain slippery root or marshmallow root.



I read on livestrong.com that ginseng can help to stimulate hair growth.  I'm going to use vegetable glycerin as my emulsifier.  I don't want it to be thick, I like a liquid leave in.  

I'm mimicking my leave-in from the Freeman Sunflower Oil and Ginseng leave-in that was discontinued.  I bought some old bottles of the stuff, got scared to use it look, so now I'm going to recreate it without the unnecessary preservatives.  I'll probably make only enough to use for the week and store in the fridge.  

I should have given you all of the ingredients that I'll be using - sorry about that!

My Phase A will be:
glycerin
gardenia oil (for fragrance)
sunflower oil

Phase B:
water

Phase C:
vitamin B5 (panthenol)
wheat protein
panax ginseng
vitamin E

I'm not the best mathematician, so once I work out the percentages, I'll re-post and let you know my results and the consistency.  

Let me know what you plan to use as well.  You named some pretty interesting ingredients, and I've used products with those ingredients that I really like!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

daydreem2876 said:


> @Lucky's Mom
> 
> Question... what is unpetroleum jelly?


 

 It is like Petroleum Jelly - made from Castor oil....


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 3, 2012)

Lucky's Mom said:


> It is like Petroleum Jelly - made from Castor oil....



I love it!  I sometimes use it as a base for oil/butter blends.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 4, 2012)

What are you natural ladies using to slick down your edges?  I'm not in this challenge but I use 95% natural products.  I prefer Darcy's Botanical products but I will try other stuff. I can't find ANYTHING that helps... but i refuse to use a brush as well... I'm trying to keep my edges.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't posted in here in a while, but I'm still sticking to my all natural products.  Lately my go-to oil has been Safflower oil, it makes an excellent pre-poo. I'm still using black soap for washes and Qhemet BRBC for styling my twists. 

Sent from my M860 using M860


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 5, 2012)

AyannaDivine said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while, but I'm still sticking to my all natural products.  Lately my go-to oil has been Safflower oil, it makes an excellent pre-poo. I'm still using black soap for washes and Qhemet BRBC for styling my twists.
> 
> Sent from my M860 using M860



What kind of black soap are you using?


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 5, 2012)

Why Karen's body beautiful not on there?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 5, 2012)

greenandchic I order mine from coastalscents.com 

Tell me why i ordered 2 blocks over a year ago and I'm still working on the 1st block! It looks like i never use it, but its the only thing I use to wash my hair & face! Look...

Sent from my M860 using M860


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 6, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Why Karen's body beautiful not on there?



Good question!  I'm not familiar with her products, but I will add it to the OP.  Anytime you feel a company should be listed, don't hesitate to let me know.  



AyannaDivine said:


> greenandchic I order mine from coastalscents.com
> 
> Tell me why i ordered 2 blocks over a year ago and I'm still working on the 1st block! It looks like i never use it, but its the only thing I use to wash my hair & face! Look...
> 
> Sent from my M860 using M860



Cool, thanks! When I run out of hair cleansers, I will try black soap.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 6, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> I read on livestrong.com that ginseng can help to stimulate hair growth.  I'm going to use vegetable glycerin as my emulsifier.  I don't want it to be thick, I like a liquid leave in.
> 
> I'm mimicking my leave-in from the Freeman Sunflower Oil and Ginseng leave-in that was discontinued.  I bought some old bottles of the stuff, got scared to use it look, so now I'm going to recreate it without the unnecessary preservatives.  I'll probably make only enough to use for the week and store in the fridge.
> 
> ...


i might have to try this, but i believe i would use btms as my emulsifier and add a preservative.......just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 6, 2012)

Any natural body soap recommendations?

I've got Shea Moisture hibiscus bar and I love it so far...  Any others?


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Whimsy The shampoo/body bars from www.KyrasUltimate.com are fantastic. I love them!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

Washed my hair with -Kyras (shealoe shampoo bar),dc with Marie Dean (Hemp & Aloe Dc) 1hr,rinsed with Darcys (Pumpkin con),sealed with T.L.C (Baobab oil)..applied Marie dean (Aloe Mint scalp pomade) on roots...Pomade shop (peppermint) pomade on edges....

*My hair & scalp is very Satisfied...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 6, 2012)

I finished twisting my hair yesterday and have been ghe-ing every night. I've been spritzing with water and oiling my ends and scalp (oil mixture: olive, castor & red pimiento). My hair is feeling mighty moisturized; I'm quite happy.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been bathing with Dr. Bronner castile soap for a couple of years. No dry skin, no more eczema...me luvs it!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 6, 2012)

This weekend will hopefully be as unnatural as I go during the year.

I'm going to wash with Shea Moisture Black Soap Deep Cleansing Shampoo, then do my Aphogee 2-step treatment.  Do a quick condition with KBB Deep Conditioner, followed by Mozeke Moisturizing Hair Mask under steam.  Do my acv rinse, probably Komaza Care leave-in condish and seal, and twist with Mozeke Babussu twisting cream.

I do heavy PT every 6-7 weeks (alternating between Aphogee and Nexxus Emergencee), in the meantime I'll use the Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask.

Lita,  I'm interested in some of those Marie Dean products, especially since she's having a sale .  Have you tried any of the protein based conditioners?  Any recs overall?  TIA!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 6, 2012)

Whimsy Chagrin Valley!

Still using all natural hair products and loving it. Now, if I could just transition back to all natural body care products, I would be golden.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 6, 2012)

Quick check in: I'll be having a wash day this weekend. I have some sample sizes of some Bee Mine Shampoo and Conditioner that I'll try out. I also think I may try to DC with Oyin Honey Hemp because I've never used it for the purpose before and I'm curious. I also was thinking of pre pooing with some Hemp Oil, but I may either add that to my DC or seal my hair with afterwards like I normally do. I'm about 12-13 weeks post right now and I also need to dust my ends a bit so I'll do that too.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> This weekend will hopefully be as unnatural as I go during the year.
> 
> I'm going to wash with Shea Moisture Black Soap Deep Cleansing Shampoo, then do my Aphogee 2-step treatment.  Do a quick condition with KBB Deep Conditioner, followed by Mozeke Moisturizing Hair Mask under steam.  Do my acv rinse, probably Komaza Care leave-in condish and seal, and twist with Mozeke Babussu twisting cream.
> 
> ...



Ronnieaj Hi! I'm using my phone to check messages & it's not showing everything,sorry for the late response...Marie Dean-Hemp Aloe Dc & Green Hemp Dc are excellent protein treatments your hair will feel very strong,less to no shedding but,for me it didn't provide enough slip..So I used a moisturizing con to rinse & everything was fine...Hair was soft,strong & tangle free....I also use Marie Dean-Mango con moisturizer leave-in & it was iceing on the cake.....Talk about Moisture Moisture....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2012)

This is for Ronnieaj Re-Marie Dean Protein Dc's

tiffers for the Olive Wheat Berry Intense Protein Dc

IDareT'sHair for the Seaweed & Rice Dc...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Marino (Jan 7, 2012)

this is my update for the challenge : 
1. Current length - BSL 
2. *Natural*/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other
3. Hair goals for the year : regrouth on the crown so I'll be able to wear my hear "free"
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using :
 Water, coconut oil, emu oil, ACV, 
  henna, yogurt, honey, black soap
  aloe and sulfur.  
5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, shampoo) Non-natural things.


----------



## Marino (Jan 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Any natural body soap recommendations?
> 
> I've got Shea Moisture hibiscus bar and I love it so far...  Any others?




I liquid black soap, it is inexensive, very soft and efficient...


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

Tonight I prepooed with my amla infused coconut oil, detangled with my deep conditioner blend (it was VERY tangled), used a shampoo bar, did an organic Earl Gray tea rinse, conditioned with Aubrey Organics GPB.  I twisted my hair with Andalou Conditioner and my oil blend (walnut, castor, olive, agave).


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 8, 2012)

this wash day I washed with did a protein treatment/acv rinse/ then TE Mud Wash.

 For the protein treatment i used an egg,2 tbls of coconut oil and about half the can of coconut milk. I loved results. I will post pics later  it's not letting me use the attachment feature right now 

I'm rocking two strand twists for the rest of the week.


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2012)

Washed my hair-Shi Naturals scalp detox,Darcy's pumpkin to rinse,Marie Dean Sweet Milk moisturizing dc 45min,rinsed Bear Fruit African export,used Bear Fruit Desert leave-in,Njoi Creations Ayurvedic hair butter on ends,Sealed with Walnut oil...Applied Peppermint pomade on my edges....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 8, 2012)

yay! thanks for this challenge, I hope I'm not late! I played with non natural stuff during the holidays and now I can say that I can feel the difference.

*1. Current length*

about mbl
*
2. Natural/Relaxed/Textlaxed/Locked/Other*

natural

*3. Hair goals for the year.*

 a healthy waist length would be amazing
*
4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.*

if I find the right, easy to use concoction I may use clay only to clean my hair, otherwise I'll keep alternating with giovanni 50:50 or Yes to Cucumbers shampoos

giovanni 50:50 conditioner or aubrey gpb although I'm trying to make my own natural conditioner

butters and flax gel, although I still need to get it 100% right

oils, acv rinses, aloe juice

*5. Products/ingredients you will avoid (eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)*

everything non natural except btms, fatty alcohols, preservative (phenoxyethanol)


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

Curlykale - Welcome!  Its never too late.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

*Question for everyone *

Is Behentrimonium Methosulfate (BTMS) a cleansing, emulsifying or conditioning agent? I noticed it in my Curl Junkie Daily Fix (cleansing conditioner)  a few other cleansing conditioner brands including Darcy's and Bear Fruit and  my Mozeke *Leave-In*. 

The directions on the Darcy's brand of cleansing conditioner said you can use it to cleans or leave it in.  

Is the ingredient used interchangeably?


----------



## AfrikanRose (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it too late to join the challenge?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

AfrikanRose Not at all!


----------



## AfrikanRose (Jan 8, 2012)

Yea! A challenge I know I can stick with!

1. Current length - Forgive the fuzzy puff. I am no photog. When I do stretch it, it comes to my armpits in the front, and in back some sections are APL and the longest sections are BSB.  

2. Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Locked/Other - Natural for 4 years. Had some setbacks with hard water and wrong products. I have come a LONG way from being bald in the back of my head. Yup, bald. The day I graduated from internship, I went to shampoo my hair and came out of the shower with a giant bald spot. Had to wear a scarf to graduation. Boo. Low point. 

3. Hair goals for the year. - A more simple regimen and healthier scalp->hair; no hair length goals (I am over obsessing over length) but retention is key for me. 

4. Reggie, styles and products that you will be using.*

Here we go. 
a. Hot oil treatment with Cowrie Shop Hair and Scalp Oil for 30 minutes with Hot Head bonnet. Leave in overnight. (Thursday or Friday night). 

b. Shampoo with Terressentials Mud Wash Lavender Garden or Sultry Spice. Left Coast Lemon did not agree with my hair at all. I leave it on for about 60 minutes. Rinse with a hair tea/ ACV mix (in Cali d/t hard water). (Saturday) 
1. If I have no Terressentials, I can and will use Shea Moisture Shea Butter Shampoo and Conditioner (gold label from Target). 

c. DC with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque for about 60 minutes with Hot Head. (Saturday)

d. Light moisturize with QB AOHC/OHHB or BRBC/OHHB, then let airdry and leave in braids/twists. (Saturday). 
1. I either do braidouts in the summer or wig up in the fall/winter. I will most likely wig up one more year, and then brave it out on its own and figure out how to really do my hair. 

e. Monthly protein treatments with olive oil/egg yolk/honey/yogurt. Whip it good and leave on for 60 minutes, then rinse in COLD water. 

5. Products/ingredients you will*avoid*(eg. cones, sulfates, parabens, etc)* If I couldn't eat it or wouldn't put it on my skin, I won't use it on my hair. Coconut based alcohol is an exception, and BTMS (rare exception). I will also be avoiding growth lotions, potions, teas, candies, drinks, injections, etc. It sprouts, it sprouts.


----------



## ecornett (Jan 9, 2012)

this week i used my avocado mask to deep condish, then i moisturized with my special flax seed moisturizer and sealed with oil mix (castor,grapeseed,glycerin)
my twist out came out shiny and im on day 2 with amazing definition.

 i cant wait to get a camera so i can start posting pics my hair is soft and fluffy to the touch. i havent used NE un natural products for 3 weeks and i've retained a whole 1/2 in AND im retaining moisture yay me!!


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 9, 2012)

I forgot to add that I am going to avoid protein like the plague, no matter how natural it is (my hair hates it. so no eggs, no avocado and no yogurt for me).

I just put my hair in 4 braids with some aloe juice followed by coconut oil and hairveda cocasta oil. 
I deep conditioned with AO honeysuckle rose, agave, aloe juice, castor oil and wheat germ oil after the harsh holidays, for 4 hours with a plastic cap. It worked very well.

I'm going to keep my hair lightly oiled and in a bun for the whole week: whenever my hair is confused, oil, bunning and aloe juice bring it back to life.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic Behentrimonium Methosulfate is an emulsifier.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

tiffers said:


> greenandchic Behentrimonium Methosulfate is an emulsifier.



Thanks!!


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 10, 2012)

@greenandchic emulsifiers are surfactants, but not all emulsifiers clean enough to my understanding. I guess "enough" depends on the personal taste. I don't know if all emulsifiers are conditioning, BTMS is conditioning and it is the only one I have tried, I find it good for detangling but I still feel like I miss some moisture if I only use BTMS, water and olive oil. I have no idea about how much I used, I'm a mess.

I'm investing in a small mini crockpot to infuse oils, they are cheap! This way I won't have to buy  herbal extracts, not sure if it's the same but I'm all for saving money.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats a good dc ladies? Im going to stay

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## Lita (Jan 10, 2012)

Pre poo with B.A.S.K-Silk & Honey Latte milk,Dc with B.A.S.K -Y.A.M Nectar Intense Hair Nourisher,Rinsed with Oyins-Hemp con,used B.A.S.K milk as a leave-in,Kyras-Sweet Mango Butter on ends & Sealed with Rice-bran oil....

*I think B.A.S.K Hair milk will make a great 2nd day refresher for wash-n-goes..(In the summer) This hair milk did very well as  detangler (on dry hair),very moisturizing..It will be my summer product...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 12, 2012)

*Update:  *

I think I'm eventually going to make this hair butter  I saw on Twitter the other day.  Her measurements are in cups, tbs, tbsp, etc so it should be a little easier than by weight.

I'm researching products to help with the shedding that I'm experiencing until I see a dermatologist next month.  I really need to nip this in the bud.

I did an overnight henna treatment and marinating in DC right now. I'm going to try to make it a goal to henna every other week.  We'll see, but it will be helpful if I had a local henna supplier, but I don't.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 12, 2012)

Loves Harmony said:


> Whats a good dc ladies? Im going to stay
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2



I like Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose as a DC.  It's advertised as a conditioner but it acts as good as any DC I've used, especially with heat.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 12, 2012)

greenandchic Have you tried tea rinses for the shedding?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 12, 2012)

I mistakenly used something with a cone in it.  My hair did NOT approve and neither did I once I put on my broken glasses and spotted the cone in the ingredients. Ugh. So I'll be clarifying my hair ASAP and I'll be right back in here with you ladies!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 13, 2012)

Tonight I did an ACV rinse and conditioned, then moisturized. My hair feels back to normal. Thank Goodness!


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

Friday-per poo with meadowform seed oil,washed kbb sulfate free poo,Marie dean coconut vanilla dc1hr,used Marie dean mango con leave-in,applied Marie dean amla hair cream to moisturize,sealed with sunflower oil....

*Hair feels silky soft & detangle...back in braids & twists...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 13, 2012)

Moisturized with Pura Murumuru Lotion and Kyra's Ultimate Cupuacu Curl Cream, then massaged Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Serum into my scalp.


----------



## Ajna (Jan 13, 2012)

Is it to late to join in?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 13, 2012)

I am NOT in the mood to be bothered with my hair this weekend.  I just oiled with a mix of Mozeke Amla infusion, some neem oil, and mustard oil.  I'm going to wash with one of my Bobeam poo bars (probably shealoe), DC with PBN Chocolate Smoothie, do an acv rinse, and moisturize and seal.  Lord willing it'll be an hour or less from start to finish.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 14, 2012)

I need to start using ACV for my hair - I may do it the next time I wash.

I'm pretty much sick of buns. I need another protective style/updo that's bun free.  I'm afraid to twist my hair because of the shedding.  I will browse YT videos and photos here for ideas this weekend.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 14, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> Anyone make their own deep conditioner, or have a good recipe?





Hi prettybyrd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p2O33-d154


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 15, 2012)

My scalp has been itching like crazy all day so I decided to take my Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle shampoo, add a few drops of basil, lavender and rosemary oil and put it directly on my scalp and thankfully it stopped the itching instantly. I also have coconut oil on my hair.  I'll rinse it out in a bit.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 15, 2012)

Did I really have the nerve to say an hour or less ?  Who the heck was I trying to fool?  It took one hour 50 minutes, which for me is still good.  The bulk of the time is spent redoing twists that have unraveled.

I'm going to spend the next 3 months in twists and then do something else.  Normally I bun, but I may also have to find something else to do.  My hair still shrinks up so doggone much if I let it dry even a little bit, so it'd have to be something I could at least start in the shower .


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

Pre poo with Claudies (vere)oil,Dc with Amaka Creations (Burdock & Brahmi) Mask 1hr,Amaka Creations (Coconut & Honey) milk as a rinse,Kyras(mango moisturizing) cream leave-in,Marie Dean (Honey & Soy)hair butter-cream on ends & Sealed wit Rice bran oil...Peppermint pomade on edges....

*My Hair really loves this mask...Very Conditioning & Moisturizing....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 17, 2012)

My scalp has been pretty calm since I did the pre-poo poo treatment the other day.  Making it last until Thursday (co-wash then).


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

I did a cassia treatment overnight, DC'd with Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice DC, followed by a black tea rinse and a scalp massage with evoo. My hair feels more than satisfied.


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2012)

Washed with Kyras (Goats Milk/Green Tea) shampoo bar,Marie Dean (Coconut Vanilla) Dc 1hr 30min,used Marie Dean (Mango) leave-in,applied Kyras (Mango Moisturizing)Cream,Kyras (Mango Butter) on ends & Sealed with Boaba oil.....Shi-Naturals (edge grow)serum on scalp...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ecornett (Jan 19, 2012)

i decided to do a bentonite treatment,then i deep conditioned and did twistout. been buning it all week. 

i've been tweaking my reggie so i think im gonna start wearing it out 1 week and up the next week had great success with this in the past.

 i think i can start washing my hair once a month cuz i feel like i dont need to use my clay weekly when useing these natural products.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 19, 2012)

ecornett - Are you still going to co-wash or not do anything at all?


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2012)

Tonight making a tea cream to use on Friday or Saturday..
Hibiscus,Red Rasberry,Rooibos & Green tea mixed with Goats milk powder & little Avcado whipped butter/4drops jojoba oil 3 drops cottenseed oil for a nice per poo...I will oil my scalp with coffee oil first....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 19, 2012)

Still loving using natural products. I'm trying to convert my friend to the natural product life, but she has a thing for the standard, brick and mortar, BSS.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 20, 2012)

Lita said:


> Tonight making a tea cream to use on Friday or Saturday..
> Hibiscus,Red Rasberry,Rooibos & Green tea mixed with Goats milk powder & little Avcado whipped butter/4drops jojoba oil 3 drops cottenseed oil for a nice per poo...I will oil my scalp with coffee oil first....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




That sounds really interesting.  Are you going to use an emulsifier?


----------



## Lita (Jan 20, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> That sounds really interesting.  Are you going to use an emulsifier?



greenandchic Hi,No I'm not going to be using (emulsifier) just making enough for one use..Stored in one of my cabinets covered (cool/dry) & dark.....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

Saturday-Applied the homemade tea cream on dry hair 20 min,rinsed with remaining left over tea liquid,co-washed with camille rose moisture max,Dc Marie dean coffee & kukum 45 min,kyras coconut cream leave- in,kbn heavenly butter on ends & sealed with rice bran oil...Rosemary pomade on edges...

Hair feels strong,scalp minty & strands look healthy...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been using a Shea Butter concotion for a moisturizer on myself, my grandbabies and my daughter ( who's relaxed). I melt the shea butter and add aloe gel, African Royale Hot Six Oil, coconut oil, and castor oil (this time is used both Walmart and jbco); sometimes I add tea tree and/or rosemary oil. I play with the mixture until it is a lotion consistency (this may take a couple days to correct b/c it will solidify) and I put it in a color applicator bottle. I don't do measurements I just mix everything until it's like a thick lotion. This weekend I tried acv rinse and I love the way my hair feels and my curls popped! I'm really trying to get away from shampoo.
Wouls WEN be consisdered natural? I'm trying to find a good moisturizing conditioner that also has ceramides for my 4a/4b hair. I was using Joico K-Pak in my relaxed hair and it thrived but it does nothing for my natural hair and it's not a natural product. Any suggestions?


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 22, 2012)

I applied Aubrey Organics GPB on dry hair with a little rice bran oil. Kept a plastic cap on in the afternoon. I then rinsed and air dried in some big braids. Then I applied some aloe gel and avocado butter while my hair was still damp. I'm going to sleep in these 6 braids and tomorrow I'm going to bun: feeling lazy.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 22, 2012)

Thursday night I washed my hair with Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle Shampoo (concentrating it on my scalp), did a Brahmi Gloss, used Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner and twisted/stretched my hair with my castor, olive, walnut oil and agave blend.  

Friday night I massaged my scalp with coffee oil.

Last night I spritzed my hair with AVJ and sealed my ends with avocado butter.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been scalping and sealing with a combination of half hemp and half castor oil. I have three bottles: 2 with a pinch of sulfur and one infused with coffee. My hair has been loving it and these oils have been doing a great job as sealants. I've also been massaging my edges with emu oil. Tomorrow is wash day, and I have some henna on the way, hopefully it'll be in the mail and I'll use it by Thursday.


----------



## ecornett (Jan 22, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> ecornett - Are you still going to co-wash or not do anything at all?



sorry it took a min to get back to ya
i think ill water rinse and "co wash" with marshmallow root water to detangle. i'm trying to see how my hair does without all commercial products right now


----------



## ecornett (Jan 22, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> I've been scalping and sealing with a combination of half hemp and half castor oil. I have three bottles: 2 with a pinch of sulfur and one infused with coffee. My hair has been loving it and these oils have been doing a great job as sealants. I've also been massaging my edges with emu oil. Tomorrow is wash day, and I have some henna on the way, hopefully it'll be in the mail and I'll use it by Thursday.



im actually gonna mix up a half castor half hemp oil mix, tell me how do u like hempseed oil, i've never tried it i got it because i keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 25, 2012)

Last night I made an extra hold flax seed gel for my hair.  Got the basic recipe from a NC.com forum though I modified it a little. 

3 tbsp flax seeds
9 oz water
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp honey
1 tbsp AVG
1 tbsp avocado butter (melted)

After making the flax seed gel with the seeds and water, I added the rest of the ingredients after the gel cooled down some.  I keep it in a pump bottle to keep my fingers out of it.  

It gives my hair a nice, light hold.  I tried it on my hair after washing it a couple hours before going on and I'm in love.


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 25, 2012)

@greenandchic you look fabulous!
I love butters in my flax gel, to me it is not the same as applying a whipped butter after flax gel. When I mix them, it feels and behaves so much better. I have thick strands so I need to apply it on dry hair in order for it to work (working with xanthan gum for superhold but still on the fence). SO I air dry first, and then make my braids with the flax mix on 90% dry hair. If I ever find new interesting mixes I'll post them here though.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 25, 2012)

Anaya-Amani said:


> Wouls WEN be consisdered natural? I'm trying to find a good moisturizing conditioner that also has ceramides for my 4a/4b hair. I was using Joico K-Pak in my relaxed hair and it thrived but it does nothing for my natural hair and it's not a natural product. Any suggestions?



@Anaya-Amani, WEN has amodimethicone in it, so it would not be considered fully natural (I personally don't care and use it anyway but...).  Aubrey Organics conditioners have wheatgerm oil in them, which is a ceramide, as are oils like hempseed and rice bran, among MANY others.

greenandchic, your hair looks fabulous!  I've got some flaxseeds here to make a gel, but I don't wear my hair out enough to do it.  Come spring/summer though, I'll definitely be co-opting this recipe .


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 25, 2012)

Great challenge ladies! Once I finalize my products and regimen, I would love to join. My staple,natural cleanser is rhassoul clay mixed with water, honey, and oil. Although I would like to experiment with herbs in the future, I plan to keep my mixture simple for now and gradually make changes to it. For the past couple of weeks, I have being looking at youtube videos/doing online research for natural leave ins. Currently, I am using watered down conditioner, Sukesha moisturizing treatment, and essential oils(carrot root, rosemary, lavender, peppermint, eucalyptus, tea tree) as my leave in. Hopefully, I will be able to find a staple all natural moisturizer for my twa that will not weigh my fine strands down.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2012)

Tuesday-Washed with Shi-Naturals (Scalp Detox),Rinsed with darcys (pumpkin cond),Marie Dean ((Sweet Moisturizing milk)Dc 2hrs,Bear Fruit (Desert Moisturizing)leave-in,Argan oil for lite blow dry,KBN(Heavenly Butter)for lite flat ion...Peppermint pomade On scalp....

*Hair is extremely,extremely moisturize & very soft...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2012)

greenandchic great job..Very pretty,edges looks nice...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Imoan (Jan 25, 2012)

is it too late to join?


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 28, 2012)

Last night I shampooed my scalp and whipped up a DC since I'm getting low on certain ones I used.

I used my Natures Gate  Pomegranate  conditioner (purchased 32 oz container from Grocery Outlet for a few dollars) as a base, plain full fat Greek yogurt, palm oil and wheat germ oil in the mix.  It gave my hair a lot of slip while DCing it.  I think I will do this more often.

Thanks, Curlykale, Lita, Ronnieaj! 

Imoan - Its never too late!


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2012)

Friday,moisturize my hair with Claudies isha hair cream,Haritage horsetailbutter on ends,Marie Dean morrocan hair oil to seal...

Today (Saturday) I went power walking in the cold,my bang was exposed the entire walk, returned home,my bang was still very moisturized & soft...Me like...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2012)

greenandchic I use Greek yogurt in 90% of a lot of my homemade mixes...I love it...You should give it a try with Hibiscus powder,marshmallow powder,saa & oil....Talk about moisture..Yum!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 29, 2012)

ecornett Sorry for the lateness; I received no notification. I really like the hemp oil! Hemp and castor seem to balance each other out well and act as great sealants!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would really love some Amla and Olive heavy cream There really is no replacement


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 29, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> ecornett Sorry for the lateness; I received no notification. I really like the hemp oil! Hemp and castor seem to balance each other out well and act as great sealants!


Do you mix it 50/50?



lamaria211 said:


> I would really love some Amla and Olive heavy cream There really is no replacement



What band is that?


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2012)

Just rubbed some HairTrigger on my entire scalp,Moisturized with Kyras Mango Moisture Cream & Sealed with Natures Blessings Pomade...Hair back in braids & pined up...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 29, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Do you mix it 50/50?
> 
> 
> 
> What band is that?


 
Qhemet


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 30, 2012)

Thursday: Applied henna (with hibiscus) and left on overnight

Friday (Usual 2nd wash day of the week): Washed out henna/shampooed with CV Carrot & Marshmallow? Bar. Conditioned, m&s.

Yesterday: Made an ayurvedic spritz which I have not yet used, will update when I try it out.

Today: Washed out an ayurvedic paste that I applied last night (brahmi, bhringraj, hibiscus, maple syrup, avj, water). This made my hair very soft, shiny and moist.

Shampooed w/ CV Ayurvedic shampoo bar, Conditioned with Aloe 80 organics aloe, lemon & rosemary daily conditioner. Did a HOT + oil rinse with castor-hemp mix. Final rinse was green tea with a pinch of acv. Applied YTCu as leave-in and scalped with coffee oil.

I'm loving my rotation lately. I have lots of aloe vera and oil in my rotation which my hair and scalp seem to love. Also, my hair has not felt dry/dried out even after shampooing. I think part of it is also that my technique has improved.

Before nights end I will try out my spritz. Most likely I'll apply right before sleep and baggy because my hair is already nice and moist.


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2012)

MaraWithLove keep us posted/your homemade spritz...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jan 30, 2012)

Are Giovanni products natural? Do they have ceramides? I'm trying to geet the best of both worlds...


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 30, 2012)

Anaya-Amani said:


> Are Giovanni products natural? Do they have ceramides? I'm trying to geet the best of both worlds...



Giovanni products are natural to a certain degree, but not completely.  I've never known of them to have ceramides.  Aubrey Organics is the only one I know of that has it for sure...


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't checked in for a while. Still keeping on a regimen with Bee Mine products, although I've recently started exploring Qhemet. Im having tree raids installed to help me finish out my 6 month stretch (currently 4 months post). Will be mixing together a homemade braid spray to keep moisturized.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, so I tried out my spritz. It's nice, I like it! It moisturizes and in addition to that, it's a curl popper-even for the very front of my hair where my curl is looser and not always so anxious to curl up!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 30, 2012)

MaraWithLove - Recipe when you get a chance, please? 

My-Foolish-Heart - I have't explored much from Qhemet either.  There's a few things I'm interested in...


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 31, 2012)

I sprayed my hair with a lot aloe juice, added a little agave with Hairveda Cocasta oil and a plastic cap. After half an hour I cowashed with Giovanni 50:50 conditioner while finger detangling. Air dried in braids with a little bit of conditioner. When 90%dry, I applied some flax gel and Hairveda Green Tea hair butter on top, went to sleep in 6 braids, today I am wearing a messy bun and it feels pretty soft.

I am remoisturizing my hair with flax gel or diluted conditioner and thick oils (castor, wheat germ) or hydrogenated butters (avocado or hairveda green tea).


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Ok, so I tried out my spritz. It's nice, I like it! It moisturizes and in addition to that, it's a curl popper-even for the very front of my hair where my curl is looser and not always so anxious to curl up!



MaraWithLove Great job..Your hair looks pretty & healthy..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 31, 2012)

greenandchic No problem!  I actually found the recipe on a blog (will link when I find it). It calls for 1.25 cups of water, 3 TBS hibiscus, aloe vera juice (you judge how much you'd like in it). 

Side-note: Now that I think about it, I've never tried aloe vera gel before, but I'm guessing avg thickens things up because of its consistency?

Lita Thank you very much! I can say the same of you! =)


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Feb 1, 2012)

Got sick of my hair so I braided it up. Think Janet Jackson in Poetic Justice or Shanaynay


----------



## Damaged but not out (Feb 3, 2012)

Alright so after missing for a bit I'm back

Added my starting pics. Realised im hella close to APL. 

hair is in braids where it will stay, will take a pic of my natural stash next week.
No real regimen in place, i work better without direction!

Recently hennaed my(orange) hair, added some hibiscus got a lovely deep red. 
Next week I will be doing my first Rhassoul clay mix, excited!! Followed by a tea rinse and  bck in braids.

For now here some pics of what i've been up to


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> Alright so after missing for a bit I'm back
> 
> Added my starting pics. Realised im hella close to APL.
> 
> ...




@Damanged but not out Your hair is beautiful..nice & thick..

*Hibiscus is my favorite powder/tea rinse..If you add just a little to your conditioner every other week/spring,summer..Your hair will have a gorgeous hue..with natural looking highlights...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Feb 4, 2012)

can anyone recommend a shampoo great for the winter my hair is so dry being in colorado!!!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sitting here with my ayurvedic oil mix on my head.  Will wash in the am with Bobeam honey hemp and green tea poo bar, do a coffee/tea rinse, DC with Mozeke moisturizing masque, acv rinse,  and DB Pumpkin Condish as leave-in.  Low-key, easy-peezy day .


----------



## JudithO (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not officially in this challenge but I just discovered a 100% natural line of hair products that work amazing for my hair dry dry 4b hair. Just started a thread on it, and my full review is there too... Hope it helps... 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=597685


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

Dampen my hair with water,Applied Hairitage (Macadamia/Lavender) creamy hair butter & Sealed with Rice bran oil....Rubbed Rosemary pomade on scalp.....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 6, 2012)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> can anyone recommend a shampoo great for the winter my hair is so dry being in colorado!!!



I would decrease the shampoo use and use a natural cleaner like (aloe vera and acv)

Or do an oil prep poo prior to shampooing


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 6, 2012)

Hennaed my hair this past Saturday.  I need to find a new leave-in for my hair.  It seems my hair gets sick of something every couple of months...


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 6, 2012)

Qhemet site still out of stock im thinking i may have to seriously start looking for replacement line


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 9, 2012)

Tonight I cowashed my hair using Aussie Moist.  I don't like the cone, but I needed the slip because my hair was still so tangled from a mistake I made Sunday: letting my hair dry without stretching and the tangles killed me even though I used tons of leave-in.

I guess I'm still in search of a cheap conditioner that has tons of slip but no cones.
_____________
In other news, I used Alba Botanica Soft Hold Style Cream after detangling with KKKT and I think I'm in love.  My hair is so soft and the ingredients are good for the most part.  $9 for 4 oz at Whole Foods though I could probably find it cheaper at Vitacost.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 10, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> Tonight I cowashed my hair using Aussie Moist.  I don't like the cone, but I needed the slip because my hair was still so tangled from a mistake I made Sunday: letting my hair dry without stretching and the tangles killed me even though I used tons of leave-in.
> 
> I guess I'm still in search of a cheap conditioner that has tons of slip but no cones.
> _____________
> In other news, I used Alba Botanica Soft Hold Style Cream after detangling with KKKT and I think I'm in love.  My hair is so soft and the ingredients are good for the most part.  $9 for 4 oz at Whole Foods though I could probably find it cheaper at Vitacost.



Have you ever tried adding an oil to a cone-free conditioner for extra slip? I do this with Tresemme Naturals moisture conditioner, detangles like a breeze!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Z-kitty (Feb 10, 2012)

Im not officially in the challenge but I have been using all natural products for over a year now.  Can someone recommend a thick moisturizing DC? The Giovanni SAS is not cutting it,  1.2 months into my transition.


----------



## coyacoy (Feb 10, 2012)

lamaria211 .....i started a thread on that exact topic for that exact reason ...i don't know how to post threads from my phone (sorry) otherwise i would have included it.....there are a ton of great suggestions several ladies provided ....the title of the thread is "substitutions for Qhemet".....i have been revisiting the Komaza care line myself and i am sooooo glad cuz im loving it....hth



			
				lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Qhemet site still out of stock im thinking i may have to seriously start looking for replacement line


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 11, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @lamaria211 .....i started a thread on that exact topic for that exact reason ...i don't know how to post threads from my phone (sorry) otherwise i would have included it.....there are a ton of great suggestions several ladies provided ....the title of the thread is "substitutions for Qhemet".....i have been revisiting the Komaza care line myself and i am sooooo glad cuz im loving it....hth


 
Thanks i just went thru your thread i was thinking of checking out some Bear fruit products or Oyin, ill probably check out all of them being that i am a certified pj


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 11, 2012)

(my repost from another thread)

*Update:* I found out why my hair is shedding, finally! 

I had an appointment with a dermatologist on Thursday and she ordered blood work. I immediately went over to the lab right after my appointment and got one of the results back yesterday morning.

My ferritin (protein that stores iron and releases it in a controlled fashion) levels are very low, <40, which could cause hair loss. I am NOT anemic, but you can still have low ferritin. 

_"One of the most common causes of hair loss in pre-menopausal women is not hormones, but a nutritional deficiency, with depleted iron stores being the most important factor.

In a study, one hundred and fifty three women who were diagnosed with telogen effluvium from 1995-1998 were examined. Seventy two percent (n=75) of women in the premenopausal group were found to have iron deficiency as the cause of telogen effluvium. Iron deficiency is defined as having a ferritin level of under 40ng/ml or iron percent saturation under 20%. Iron deficiency is the most common cause of telogen effluvium in premenopausal women. Although medications are the most common cause of telogen effluvium in postmenopausal women, iron deficiency should not be ruled out. 
(Janet L. Roberts Oregon Health Sciences University, Portland, OR, USA)" _

I started a raw vegan, food based iron supplement yesterday hoping that will help. They will check my levels in about a month.


----------



## Curlykale (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been very bad. I've been using Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and generally conditioners without slip or just butters, and I haven't been detangling my hair properly very close to the scalp! I didn't realize about it until last night. Always paying attention to my ends and never to my scalp. My scalp was MATTED. lol What a nightmare. I had to use a wide tooth comb and Tresemme Naturals. Some breakage as well but I promise I'm going to behave well now.

- I need conditioners with slip or with BTMS, or my Giovanni 50:50. If it gets expensive with my long hair I may have to use Tresemme Naturals for cowashing (exception in my natural regimen).

- I can't want long hair and not co-wash every 3-4 days, come on.  IT is simply not possible now, especially if I want to ditch the comb (which I hadn't used in a year or more).

- jojoba oil is great on my ends but not my friend on my scalp: since it is waxy it causes matting just like shea.

- loving avocado oil. I had underestimated the guy.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2012)

Yesterday,Applied KBN heavenly butter on ends & Sealed with Rice bran oil..
*Enjoying how nice my hair feels & looks..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 17, 2012)

Today is supposed to be my wash day but I'm feeling a little under the weather and am debating whether to put it off. Plus I hennaed on Wednesday so it seems too soon to wash.

Anyhow this is what I've been up to:
I've been using Hairitage Hydrations silk'n aloe as well as soft n creamy horsetail butter for moisturizers. I love the consistency of the silk'n aloe for a sort of seal or moisture over top of lightweight products. 

I made a black tea spritz with drops of nettle extract, horsetail extract and orange EO. Loving it so far! I also have rosemary oil I made that's been in the making for a month or so and I plan to try it out this weekend or early next week.

I've been using my coffee oil to seal. I'm wondering: do you guys know how to whip a shea butter up to change its consistency? I like the scent and tingling sensation of B-N-B growth butter but the consistency is gritty and it's hard to maneuver. Any suggestions?

I've also attached a picture of my hair from Wednesday, after washing my henna out.


----------



## Giggletush (Feb 17, 2012)

It's been a long time, but just wanted to update that I'm still going strong with my all natural regimen. I wash with Terressentials mud wash, or baking soda mixed with honey and water (Really really great and doesn't leave my hair stripped at all). I still DC with plain old coconut oil. I tried EVOO, and it just didn't work for me. I have a leave in mix and I henna every month for strength. So far, I gotta say, this is by far the BEST that my hair has ever been. Period. This is probably the one bandwagon that I will not be jumping off anytime soon. 

Happy Hair Growing Everybody!!!


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm still hanging in there with my natural products.  I haven't had much time since being back in school to  post much less make my own products like I had planned, but I am sticking with my Oyin staples, Darcy's Botanicals and Little Penguins.  I'm trying out some others too.

I'm happy to say that this challenge has made me totally reevaluate all of the unnecessary and potentially harmful chemicals I expose myself too.  It did not make sense to make sure that my hair was getting "juices and berries" while I ate stuff I couldn't pronounce.   

For the last few weeks I've been co-washing with Little Penguins Honey and Vanilla Bean smoothie, followed by Fresh Cream, and topped off with some Ella Jelly.The gel gets a little hard, but I'm managing.  

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 21, 2012)

prettybyrd - I'm curious about Little Penguins products, especially the Fresh Cream.  Ella Jelly has honey which can give your hair a LOT of hold.


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey, greenandchic, I love Fresh Cream.  It's my absolute favorite product.  I use it on wet hair as a leave-in.  I shingle the product through my hair with my fingers and allow it to air-dry a bit before I add the Ella Jelly.

FC is light and the smell, while it's strong, is pleasant.  If you like ylang-ylang and jasmine, you'll love it!  It leaves my hair very soft and not the least bit oily.  Once it's on and my hair is dry, the curls are very springy.  

I use EJ for light hold in the front and I'd probably like it better if I used less...I'll have to try and control myself.  

I like the Vanilla Bean smoothie, too, it's a great co-wash and I like that the fragrance is light - almost non-existent - that way should you use it before FC you don't have competing fragrances.  EJ  has a very light smell too.  

I also tried the Mango Illipe Pom, but I did not like it.  I would like to try another of her poms, because I like oils, but I have yet to try another.   

I know the creator intended LP for her little ones, but this stuff is the best!  If you give it a try, I hope that you like it.  I hate to give it such high marks in case you don't like it, but I hope that you do.  Especially the FC.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still using my natural products and loving it.


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

Rubbed some espresso stimulating scalp cream on edges moisturized with Claudies isha cream & sealed with a little rice bran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been using Bee Mine Juicy spray on my tree braids and I'm loving it so far. I'm currently 4 months post, heading for 6.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Feb 22, 2012)

greenandchic

http://allnaturalbeauty.us/ani16.htm


really great info for infusing, maybe we can place near the top. The website has fair amount of  helpful tips for ppl wanting to mix their own potions.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 22, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> greenandchic
> 
> http://allnaturalbeauty.us/ani16.htm
> 
> ...



Added!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yodie (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd like to join in with you ladies, but I haven't really found an all natural shampoo that I really, really like. I plan on conditioner washing 90% of the time. Just used L'Oreal Eversmooth (no sulfates and no cones) conditioner last night and I loved it. 

I also used Tiiva Naturals leave in condish and used Tiiva Naturals Shea hemp growth butter pomade. I usually hate anything with shea butter, but this melts in my hair. A little goes a long way and my twists feel moisturized. Usually my hair is dry within a day or so, but my ends are straight and my hair is moisturized. Even better, it contains hemp and hemp has ceramides.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2012)

For you ladies that cowash, what conditioners are you using. I am thinking of switching to cowashing but may want to add something to my regimen along with my AO White Camelia. tia


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Feb 26, 2012)

I like to cowash was Oyin Honey Hemp


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 26, 2012)

Oyin honey hemp and little penguins honey vanilla bean smoothie.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Feb 28, 2012)

rhassoooouuullllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Curlykale (Feb 29, 2012)

I now like finger detangling with a lot of coconut oil on dry hair. My impression is that I loose less hair and have no breakage, and I like not standing somewhere with a wet head for ages. I do a small section at a time, gently, and I twist it when I'm done. Then I go to sleep with a shower cap and co-wash it out the day after, or spray some aloe juice on my twists and go to sleep, or co-wash it straight away.

I find that I am more gentle and patient with this method.

I also find that when it comes to coconut oil, cheaper unknown brands work just as fine on my hair. Especially when it comes to detangling. I pay attention to the virgin quality only if I'm eating it because I don't want to eat added trans fats/ hydrogenated oil. My hair, on the contrary, likes hydrogenated oil, and I like to use a lot of oil.


----------



## Giggletush (Mar 12, 2012)

Still going strong! Curlykale, I too love to finger detangle with coconut oil. But I do so on damp hair, I find I have less breakage that way. It has to damp though, not wet. And dry, just causes me to snag too much. But, finger detangling is the business for me! It does take more time, but is more efficient for me, and helps with my retention. I love it! 

But yeah, my hair has done a complete 360 in the last couple of months of going all natural. I don't think this is something that I will let go off for a VERY LONG time. It's more manageable, stronger, and overall just healthier in general.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 12, 2012)

*Bump*

Still on my natural products challenge though I've "cheated" with Aussie Moist Conditioner. Its hard to find a natural conditioner with slip.  I've been spending most of my hair care efforts slowing/stopping my excessive shedding. 

Updates anyone?


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 12, 2012)

Just checking in ladies....I am still cleansing with rhassoul clay mixed with water and absolutely loving it. This past weekend, I purchased full sizes of the b.a.s.k. silk & honey latte detangling milk, QB CTDG, and a sample size of PBN moisture milk in the hopes of finding a staple hair moisturizer. I am continuing to seal with hempseed oil and am considering adding argan oil in the near future. 

I hope all is well with everything and hhg to you ladies.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Mar 14, 2012)

Tried multani mitti last night, mixed with bentonite and rasshoul. next time I will leave it alone to really assess the results.

My hair is in mini twists hoping to keep them in for 3 weeks. No pics cant find my camera charger. 

My bc day is coming up, I can't be bothered to chronicle that event with my phone camera. Rather depressed.

Recently made
tea mix( which has like 10 herbs in it, i use this to bind every thing i make)
horsetail and nettle infused oils
flaxseed gel,that i used to twist, but also will mix with msm, essential, castor, the horsetail and nettle oils to use on my scalp.
the clay mixes
methi and sea moss hair mask


greenandchic

black tea really did stop my shedding, and my so's who has a serious problem(its like living with a human sized cat).  I use 3 tea bags with my clay and henna mixes and leave it in for hours. the pouring it over my head wasnt as effective. I think the addition of hibiscus has also helped.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 14, 2012)

i just purchased those new Giovanni Products from the Brazilian Keratin and Argan Oil line i got the deep conditioner and the leave in. i havent tried them yet but i have only heard good reviews


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 14, 2012)

Damaged but not out  - I will have to try the henna/herbs/tea mix.  That would kill two birds with one stone for me.

lamaria211 - Can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 29, 2012)

Bump!

How is everyone doing?  I think I have my core products down at least for this season and beyond.  My life is all about cowashing twice a week, shampooing every two weeks and moisturizing and sealing while keeping my hair somewhat stretched.  I need to do a henna treatment; I may do henna and indigo this weekend.  

I will update with my current product list soon, but curious as to how everyone else is doing...


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 29, 2012)

greenandchic

Glad to hear your update! I have found my staple regimen & products and plan to keep it simple. My regimen will be to cleanse twice a week, moisturize & seal my hair every other day, and do the greenhouseeffect/baggy when at the home 3-5 days out of the week.

Hhg to all of you ladies!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just tried my As I Am Leave In and i absolutely loove it.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Mar 29, 2012)

^that baby soooo cuuteeee


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey girls, how's it going? I haven't checked in for a while, but I'm still going skrong. 

Has anyone tried Camille Rose products yet? If not, I'm telling ya'll, you're missing out big time! Just steamed with her SOYlicious conditioner the other day, and my hair was so incredibly soft and moisturized. Which is a miracle for my constantly dry hair. I love those products!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 10, 2012)

Dang I forgot about this challenge. I've still been on my natural product kick. The only product I've been using that isn't 100% natural is Giovanni direct leave in. They changed the formula again and it has some stuff in it that isnt pronounceable(sp?). I'm thinking of trying out Myhoneychild again. I use to love her dcs. I had to stop using the one I loved the most because she changed her fragrence oils and it irritated my skin but I can still you the honey hair mask and the molasses hydrating dc. Its so much cheaper than Karens body beautifuls luscious locks hair mask. My hair feels really soft and moisturised though. I did a henna treatment and it did my hair right. It felt so soft and luscious after I washed it out. I need to get some more Aubrey organics gpb though.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just purchased some Nubian Heritage products that I plan on trying out later this month


----------



## tiffers (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between ordering BASK or Marie Dean deep conditioners... :scratchch


----------



## AfrikanRose (Apr 15, 2012)

Oops. I know it has been a minute since I posted. I am still on green products, but some things have been altered slightly. I use TMW weekly either Left Coast Lemon or Lavender; ACW final rinse infused with marshmallow and nettle; AO HSR or Swimmer's Conditioner (cali hard water); spray with leave in and twist up. I co-wash with SheScentit Honey Rinse conditioner and use the  Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream for styling with argan oil for sealing. The juicing and vegan diet is helping things on the inside. The above is just for the outside. As for my skin, I use Shea Moisture Shea Butter or Avocado Green Tea Lotion, and Dr. Bronner's soap. I am going green head to toe.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm still going strong with natural products & my hair is responding well...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been using a lot of shea moisture products which I'm really loving.  I just got some darcy's botanicals stuff and I also bought some california baby super sensitive conditioner.  Good ingredients in all.  I'm really enjoying the natural products thing.

I'm considering giving coconut oil another try.  Tried it years ago and my hair seemed to hate it...but for some reason, I'm wanting to give it another try.  Dunno if I will.  We'll see.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm off of Giovanni leave-in too mostly cuz I used the last bottle(months ago) and haven't had the time to replace it.

Looking for a new leave-in or moisturiser made. I'm good with my cleasners, conditioners, sealers and teas. But i need a good moisturiser for whenever.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 25, 2012)

Had good results with castor oil on wet hair. 
Felt good for days after but, i need something to get me thru the week w/o re-wetting and oiling( which leads to a gunky build-up).


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anybody ever try coconut butter? I will be purchasing this tomorrow


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 25, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anybody ever try coconut butter? I will be purchasing this tomorrow



I saw this today at whole foods, said it had coconut flesh in it. I think it might just be finely ground coconut with oil added, like peanut butter. I opted for the oil only, because I don't want to have to fish finely ground coconut outta my hair....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Curlykale (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I ditched my non natural conditioner (silicon free) for cowashing for the second time. They all work for 1 month and then my hair gets drier and drier. IT looks fine but it doesn't feel luscious and strong.

Back to my Giovanni 50:50 and I'm loving grapeseed oil for sealing in between washes, I also find that this oil works well on my roots before detangling (matted hair).

I have been loving deep conditioning with coconut milk and oils.


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 9, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U


its blended so its fine, like creamy peanut butter(or so it says on the Artisana label)


----------



## Lita (May 9, 2012)

Used Donna Marie super butter cream & sealed with Rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 9, 2012)

henna and caramel treatment. length check. length pulled

now obviously in that third pic u cant see where my underarm seam is. But you can see the henna drip that is present in pics two and three. The drip starts at APL my hair is stretched a little past the starting point of the drip......


I'm claiming APL


----------



## lamaria211 (May 15, 2012)

Ive been favoring my nubian heritage products but I still want to try CD and Silk Dreams Really bad


----------



## greenandchic (May 15, 2012)

Got my B.A.S.K. order in today.  By the time I got around to ordering, everything was sold out.  I was able to get the Sweet Manna Hair & Scalp Serum.  It says you can use it as a leave-in on damp hair...


----------



## lamaria211 (May 23, 2012)

Gonna moisturize with Giovanni direct leave in. i stopped using the SAS on my hair and now i use it on my kids (3boys but i dont care


----------



## lamaria211 (May 24, 2012)

Ok ladies I want to purchase some more natural products tomorrow and I need some ideas


----------



## NappyNelle (May 24, 2012)

I'm still using my natural products and happy with their performance.


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 25, 2012)

Well I am going to make an appointment to get Design Essentials new thermal conditioning treatment. 

So I will officially be out of this challenge June 4th. Unofficially I willl still be here posting and continuing my use of natural products.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2012)

So I ended up buying
Its by SoftnFree GroHealthy and it says: no petrolatum, mineral oil, sulfates, parabens, colorants or phthalates any one ever tried it?


----------



## Lita (May 25, 2012)

Still going strong with natural products..Hair & scalp approve..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2012)

Bump!

I fell off the wagon for a bit, but I'm back on and my hair is doing so much better.

*Shampoo*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk

*Conditioners*
Yes to Carrots (as a leave in)
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
There are a couple of others, but they are not _that _natural, but are paraben free.

*Styler*
Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel
Shea butter (for smoothing my edges)

Treatments
Ayurvedic herbs


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies I want to purchase some more natural products tomorrow and I need some ideas



Curl Junkie: Banana Fix /strawberry ice cream Dc ,Banana leave in (smells of bubble gum)
Darcy's Botanicals: Pumpkin Conditioner,Peach Kernel milk.
Qhemet :Moringa Ghee .
Bee Mine:BEE U TI FUL Deep conditioner. Balanced Moisturizer.Hair Milk .
Myhoneychild Olive You DC ,honey DC .
Hairveda Strinillah Dc and oil (cant remember the name.
HtH


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

Kindheart said:
			
		

> Curl Junkie: Banana Fix /strawberry ice cream Dc ,Banana leave in (smells of bubble gum)
> Darcy's Botanicals: Pumpkin Conditioner,Peach Kernel milk.
> Qhemet :Moringa Ghee .
> Bee Mine:BEE U TI FUL Deep conditioner. Balanced Moisturizer.Hair Milk .
> ...



I went for the Curl junkie and Vanilla Silk


----------



## Damaged but not out (Oct 21, 2012)

Except for the DE treatment I haven't stopped with my natural regime.

Last week I did a clay mask, was lovely

multani mitti
moroccan red clay
bentonite
acv
cofffee 
salt

left in uncovered for 2 hrs rinsed, did an oil rinse and a DC

I also used the clay on my face, very nice results.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Oct 21, 2012)

I will be infusing some oils next week, when the sun is scheduled for a return. I use grapeseed oil as my base. After the sun infusing i will top them up with a mix of some oils I have. They include babassu, hazlenut, camellia, rosehip, blackcurrant...theres more.

Im making
Calendula
horsetail
nettle
then a mix of some herbs i need to use up. 

I will use the oils to make butters and oil mixes for family and myself

Restocking herbs/oils/buttes and clays in December. So this years stock has got to go!


----------



## HairRaiser (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey! Totally forgot that this was a challenge I was in..., but I'm still sticking to my all natural product regimen. How's everyone doing?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 17, 2012)

lawd, i forgot i was in this challenge still using my staple products:

pre-poo: any mix of natural condish i have around along with oils and sometimes molasses or honey

poo: low or no sulfate poo finishing up eo essentials and brought giovanni sas & 50/50 as backup

condish: aubrey's hsr, gbp or j.a.y

leave-in/detangler: finishing up hydroquench systems greaseless moisture and have db leave-in for backup

gel: fantasia ic gel w/sparkle-lites when i finish i have afroveda whipped gelly for backup

moisturizers: claudies products- quinoa-coffee balancing,isha,murumuru-acai, balancing ends insurance

deep condish: have a jar of hydroquench go deep, i was given this by a member

oils for sealing: a mix of any of these- jbco, hemp, evoo,evco, kukui, meadowfoam, etc.

i am a weekly washer and was co-washing 1-2x a week as well in the warmer months.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can we start a new challenge for this year???


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2013)

New 2013 challenge will be nice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------

